# Member Pictures . . .



## Kevin

The "What Do You Do For A Living" thread reminded me we don't have a member pic thread yet. I never did participate in those on other websites but it might be kind of cool to put a face with a voice the text.

I'll show my ugly mug first but really it's just an excuse to show of my grand boys. These were taken yesterday when they came for a visit. Here's my daughter and her family and her dad (that's me).





Here's the boys playing with their favorite toy - the farm truck. They spend hours climbing in, on, running around it chasing Sophie (foreground) and driving it. They love to drive it. . . .







Here's Mammy (yep they call me Pappy and grandma Mammy)





"I got Bubba's too don't tell." They call each other "Bubba" and have since they could talk. "Pappy where Bubba?"




Run Bubba's Run!







 

Someone else's turn . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin- Nice family- Those are cutest 2 grandsons- Damn I love the grandkids- Have them almost every friday night. 2 oldest boys and I will be building a two story fort this summer. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## Mike1950

4 quick pictures I am the sane looking one

[attachment=3723]

[attachment=3724]

[attachment=3725]

And my little sweetheart-2 1/2 and a handfull.

[attachment=3726]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Nice looking crew Mike! I bet none of the grands are spoiled - especially that little cutie of a girl.


----------



## Mike1950

Oh no they are not just spoiled- -WE spoil them rotten -it is our way of getting even with the kids.


----------



## Mike1950

Picture of me was taken in 2010 by the oldest grandson. If you have ever been to Old faithful there is a platform on the roof where the flags are. now this platform is about 60' off of the ground. Now if you have an in you can go up there at flag raising or lowering. We have a daughter that works there. Now both grandsons were supposed to go but the youngest-7 at the time decided against it. When we got up there it was one helluva long ways down but the 8 year old did fine. I told him to stay put and he said NO PROBLEM. What a veiw of the geyser valley...................


----------



## txpaulie

Love it ya'll!
Kev, you got a coupla little Art Garfunkles there!

My sister sent her teen daughters down to Texas fer a few weeks last summer...
Who would do such a thing..?
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/rig%20chicks/pics144.jpg
Showing off my over-sized camo trousers...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/PaulatThanksgiving1.jpg
The ol' Lady on her scooter...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture058.jpg
The Boy, practicing jihad...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture076.jpg
p

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## bearmanric

Here is my family. I'm a Custom Calmaker there pretty proud of me. AWSOME pictures every one. Rick

My wife and i.. 
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/8ae43f15.jpg

My Duaghters..
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/869336f7.jpg

My booth at the world Predator expo in Ohio couple year's ago..
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/60ae6dab.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Missus Rebuild said:


> Well, here's Rob & me doing the other thing besides woodworkin' & harpin' we love best in the world...Riding! For our honeymoon, we went through the Blue Ridge Mnts. and other parts of N. Carolina:
> 
> 
> First stop, Chimney Rock! We went all over the town, were total tourists, played down by the river and had some of the best B-B-Q ever:
> 
> 
> Then around Lake Lure, out to the far west of NC, and back to pick up the Blue Ridge Pkwy:
> 
> 
> Night riding was so cold for this Florida girl, I think I had every piece of clothing I was carrying on! :
> 
> 
> Rob was just great at navigating...LMAO! :timeout::stop:
> 
> Nice bikes Okay I'll say it.........cute couple (not the bikes)
> 
> 
> 
> But we found our way back to the amazing 140 yr. old railroad worker's cabin we stayed in for a week (refurbished with a huge spa and all the amenities), and had an amazing honeymoon we will never forget!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## cabomhn

I'll put my addition to this thread. Here's a shot of my parents doing what they both love the most, going to steeler's games...

[attachment=3759]

Here my sister Melanie, brother in law Rod, and my niece and nephew Emily and Owen. My brother in law has been with my sister since before I was born so as far as I am concerned he's just as much as one of my siblings as either of my sisters. 

[attachment=3760]

At home, Rod's a history teacher. But when he goes overseas he is completely different. He's serving his second tour over in the middle east, the first was in Iraq and this time he is in Kuwait right on the border of Afghanistan, busing soldiers in and out daily.

[attachment=3761]

Here's my other sister Crystal and her husband Derek and the twins Sam and Savannah. 

[attachment=3762]

Derek just got back from Afghanistan in January after being overseas for a year. He was able to get his two week break just in time for the twins being born. If his plane was an hour later he would have missed it. 

[attachment=3763]

Here's one of my shots on the chair in my house doing what they do, fussing with each other and Sam picking his nose, lol.

[attachment=3764]

Can't forget about the dog. She's just as much a part of the family as the rest of us. She's a steelers fan too  

[attachment=3765]

Oh, and the reason of this thread. Here's a shot of me from back in my hometown (St. Mary's)

[attachment=3766]


----------



## Kenbo

These are some fantastic photos everyone. I love them all. Great idea for a thread Kevin. Thanks for starting it. As soon as I can get my hard drive out and plugged in, I will be sure to post some photos as well.


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> ...
> Oh, and the reason of this thread. Here's a shot of me from back in my hometown (St. Mary's)



Ahhh . . . youth. I miss that so much. 

Cherish it Matt. 

:yes:


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Oh, and the reason of this thread. Here's a shot of me from back in my hometown (St. Mary's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh . . . youth. I miss that so much.
> 
> Cherish it Matt.
> 
> :yes:
Click to expand...


Trying my best!!!


----------



## BarbS

Here's my family:
Me behind my table saw cabinet, now piled high with green turning blanks,
[attachment=3779]

and my Significant Other George, a tarheel proudly holding his 52-lb. watermelon, in September here in the Pacific NW from North Carolina seed,
[attachment=3781]

These are my four kids at their sister's wedding in 2000. I've reason to be proud of them all
[attachment=3782]

and each of them now has a family of their own, nine grandchildren in all, but only one lives nearby, so I see the others a couple times a year.
[attachment=3783]


----------



## Daren

I am really liking the pictures so far...I started looking for current pictures of myself to post, then realized I am the one holding the camera most of the time. I'm just not in many pictures. The ones I am in, I am in dirty work clothes holding a piece of wood or steel. :i_dunno: Like these recent shots.

[attachment=3787]
.

[attachment=3788]

No babies (or grandbabies) of my own, but to show I can and do hold things other than dirty wood and steel...Here is a picture of me holding a friend of mines newborn. Hey wait a minute, now that I think about it he was not so clean either, the reason for me having no shirt (he peed on the one I had on )
[attachment=3789]


----------



## Mike1950

Those youngins will do that- it can be worse though.


----------



## davidgiul

Wonderful pictures. Daren did you get a hair cut?
[attachment=3825]
Newest addition (Jude) taking a bath in the sink
[attachment=3826]
Picture is several years old. My wife Sue with the flower in her hair.


----------



## Daren

Missus Rebuild said:


> Daren,.. that picture of you holding the baby...that's just heart-melting!



I'm not even going to act tough skinned, I was the one who got my heart melted.  He slept on my chest like that for an hour. He was only 5 days old in the pictures (almost 9 months now).


----------



## Daren

davidgiul said:


> Daren did you get a hair cut?



Yes I keep it buzzed off now, like I have most of my life. I did a little 4 year experiment to see how long it would get...It got pretty long. 2 foot shorter here than it's final length.
[attachment=3829]

I can't find a picture right now of just how long :fool3: , this is almost a full foot shorter than it's final length before I cut it off.
[attachment=3828]

I sent this bit of my hair to ''Locks Of Love'', I hope they found a use for it.
[attachment=3830]


----------



## davidgiul

Daren said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daren did you get a hair cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I keep it buzzed off now, like I have most of my life. I did a little 4 year experiment to see how long it would get...It got pretty long. 2 foot shorter here than it's final length.
> 
> 
> I can't find a picture right now of just how long :fool3: , this is almost a full foot shorter than it's final length before I cut it off.
> 
> 
> I sent this bit of my hair to ''Locks Of Love'', I hope they found a use for it.
Click to expand...

Cool


----------



## BassBlaster

I looked all over the place and cant find any recent pics of myself. I dont change much so heres one thats about a year and a half old with the wife when she was pregnant with our daughter.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/untitled.jpg

Years ago, we did foster care for the county. We took in a baby boy that was 2 days old for a long term placement. We didnt like the situation the county had him in so we took them(children services) to court and took custody away. We have since adopted him and he's my best little buddy. Hopefully a future woodaholic!! He's now 4 years old. Here he(Tim) is with my little angel, 15 month old Brystal at her first birthday party.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/TimandBrystal.jpg

And here is the newest edition to our family due to arrive on May, 11th. Colton

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/Colton.jpg


----------



## BarbS

Great pictures, and Congratulations on your new little bundle!


----------



## Kevin

Man that sono is awesome. Well, Colton is awesome but the detail in the sonograms these days is incredible! 

Beautiful family!


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin said:


> Man that sono is awesome. Well, Colton is awesome but the detail in the sonograms these days is incredible!
> 
> Beautiful family!



Thanks!!

That pic is a free one they gave us at the hospital when they switched the machine into 3D mode. There are places that charge hundreds of dollars for 3D ultrasounds for no other purpose than for you to have the pictures. My SIL did it, I think it was around 300 bucks. Her pictures were alot more detailed than what we have. The wife always asks for a 3D pic when she has an ultrasound. They always give them to us free of charge and IMO the detail is great. The normal ultrasounds, I cant make out.


----------



## txpaulie

This is such a great thread!

Thanks Kev!

p


----------



## Brink

txpaulie said:


> This is such a great thread!
> 
> Thanks Kev!
> 
> p



+1


----------



## Brink

[attachment=3943]

That's me

[attachment=3874]

Moma Brink enjoying some snow

[attachment=3875]

3/4 of our kids

[attachment=3876]

Me and Moma on the train home after a Knicks game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in

The first pic is my family, all four kids, wife and mother-n-law and sis-n-law-me takin pic so im not in it.

[attachment=3893]

The second is our latest annual family pic.

[attachment=3895]

And the third is...well... according to one source my last name means living near or under an oak tree, livng near the oak. Apparently I come from a line of homeless people. However, they may be on to something...I took a pic of my burl.

[attachment=3894]


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> That's me
> 
> 
> 
> Moma Brink enjoying some snow
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of our kids
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Moma on the train home after a Knicks game


Go Celtics. Ah come on Kevin that is not being political
Dave


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Go Celtics. Ah come on Kevin that is not being political
> Dave



...and that's why I look like that first pic. Lol


----------



## CodyS

Well I'll chuck this in...

[attachment=3929]

My other family is represented over in the 'show us your pets' thread .. the remaining 3 don't matter.

Kevin, I am growing concerned, you have not noticed the sideways photo in the above post... and you didn't notice the one the other day that I accidentally put up. Is there something wrong? :scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Kevin

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> .
> Kevin, I am growing concerned, you have not noticed the sideways photo in the above post... and you didn't notice the one the other day that I accidentally put up. Is there something wrong? :scratch_one-s_head:



No Cody, I have given up. 

:flag_of_truce:


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Celtics. Ah come on Kevin that is not being political
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's why I look like that first pic. Lol
Click to expand...

Well said
Dave


----------



## Kenbo

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Kevin, I am growing concerned, you have not noticed the sideways photo in the above post... and you didn't notice the one the other day that I accidentally put up. Is there something wrong? :scratch_one-s_head:





Sideways picture taken care of Cody. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## davidgiul

I thought I would add a few more pictures of me slugging thru another crappy day in paradise.
[attachment=4005]
The 17th tee box. 20.00 for a round of golf. Not a bad way to spend a Sat. afternoon. I must admit, I suck at this game.
[attachment=4006]


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> That's me
> 
> 
> 
> Moma Brink enjoying some snow
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of our kids
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Moma on the train home after a Knicks game
> Looks like you are on a train but not the subway. Where do you live?
> I spent a few years in Schenectady, Buffalo and Brooklyn Heights.
> I did like the Knicks when they had Reed, Frazier, DeBuche(forget the spelling), as long as they were not beating up on the Celtics.
> Dave


----------



## Brink

Yup, that is the train. We're 35 miles north of the Bronx. A couple miles from the Hudson river. I'm such a big fan 'cause of Reed, Clyde, Monroe, DeBusschere, Bradley, and Jackson.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> Yup, that is the train. We're 35 miles north of the Bronx. A couple miles from the Hudson river. I'm such a big fan 'cause of Reed, Clyde, Monroe, DeBusschere, Bradley, and Jackson.



Ah yes, Earl the Pearl
Dave


----------



## Gene Howe

Here's a few pics we took when we visited our son Kevin and his family in Okinawa, last December.
This one is during a visit to a live cave. Our beautiful DIL, Sam and Ella and Kevin.
[attachment=4007]

My lovely bride and I in front of a reconstruction of a typical Okinawan home of the 1500's
[attachment=4008]

Grampa and the kids and a bed time story.
[attachment=4009]


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I thought I would chime in here with a few photos of my own. I tried to find some of the most recent but there wasn't really much to choose from.


A shot of me with my cod fish from one of my trips to Newfoundland.
[attachment=4140]


My two daughters. My youngest is on the left. She's 5'9" tall and is only 14.
[attachment=4141]



My oldest daughter and I at her high school graduation.
[attachment=4142]


My lovely wife (Mrs Kenbo) and my oldest daughter.
[attachment=4143]


And a shot of my father and I from when he came over to help build my shop. I like this photo.
[attachment=4144]


I couldn't find a picture of my mom but I'm not sure if she would want a photo of her posted on the site anyway. Either way, rest assured, she is still with us and still a very large part of my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul

Kenbo said:


> Well, I thought I would chime in here with a few photos of my own. I tried to find some of the most recent but there wasn't really much to choose from.
> 
> 
> A shot of me with my cod fish from one of my trips to Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> My two daughters. My youngest is on the left. She's 5'9" tall and is only 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter and I at her high school graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely wife (Mrs Kenbo) and my oldest daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my father and I from when he came over to help build my shop. I like this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a picture of my mom but I'm not sure if she would want a photo of her posted on the site anyway. Either way, rest assured, she is still with us and still a very large part of my life.


Beautiful family, Kenbo. I'll bet that fish was mighty tasty.
Dave


----------



## Mizer

Here a few pics of my family.[attachment=4640]Me and my wife[attachment=4641]youngest son and daughter [attachment=4642]second son and friend[attachment=4643]oldest son and girl friend


----------



## davidgiul

Mizer said:


> Here a few pics of my family.Me and my wifeyoungest son and daughter second son and friendoldest son and girl friend



Nice family
Dave


----------



## kfuknives

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Four of mine. The one second from right is my friends son. This was camping last month
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/camping2012025.jpg
The little one with the big camp knife. He always has that expression on his face...god help his brothers and sister!
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/camping2012020.jpg
The wife and I three sheets on our anniversary in Gatlinburg TN. I know I know, what is she doing with me???? I robbed the cradle and charmed her with my maturity!
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/DSCF3904.jpg


----------



## Twig Man

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

I dont have pictures of all the family together but here are some random pictures of me and some of my girls and grandchildren


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Pictures of today's family reunion. 

[attachment=9954]

[attachment=9955]

The girl with the ball is my young cousin (22ish) Jessica. She is the best basketball player on the court usually even when grwon men are playing. That's not BS at all. She started whupping up on me in 1-on-1 regularly when she was 12, and that too is not coloring the truth whatsoever and I am no slack player. My son grew up with her, and so he knows how to handle her . . . . . he's the guy on the right of the melee just watching what he knows is coming. Nothing but net . . . 

[attachment=9956]

[attachment=9957]

[attachment=9958]

What family reunion would be complete without teaching the boys how to play racketball . . . . . 

[attachment=9959]




C'mon you new members give us a "meet and greet!" And ones who've already posted show some recent ones if you're so inclined.


:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Kevin, first picture looks like gramps is trying to put some english on that foosball. NICE family- thanks for sharing. Two grandsons sure are cute!!!!


----------



## Mizer

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Good looking family Kevin! Nice mix of ages too.


----------



## Mike Jones

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

A few of my favorite things....grandson with a big smile, recently turned cherry vase, and the "Mustard Monster"...

[attachment=10062]


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Great looking kid! And a beautiful vase too!


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

I had a Great summer, after everybody recuperated from hospital stays, we had a family reunion/picnic where George and I got to meet the newest family member:
[attachment=10071]

and were sad to send her home to Ramstein Air Base in Germany on Lufthansa:
[attachment=10072]

where her two sisters waited impatiently:
[attachment=10073]

But one highlight of the summer was teaching a Grand Daughter to Turn:
[attachment=10074]

and seeing her So Proud of her new Touch Screen Stylus:
[attachment=10075]

After the turning, she went home to Puget Sound and a nice trip aboard a Ferry Tour with her mother, my oldest daughter:
[attachment=10076]

and the California group played mini-golf. I'll get to see these guys for Christmas, as they spent their whole summer on Guam. We're just scattered all over the place!
[attachment=10077]

Oh. And I can't forget this little Munchkin. She's the nearest, and just the Sweetest little girl. I'll get her in the shop when she's older. It was a good summer, once it got started!
[attachment=10078]


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Wow Barb this is such a cool post. It isn't obvious to anyone that you have a great blog and that you know how to use social media.  

You have a beautiful family - thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> Wow Barb this is such a cool post. It isn't obvious to anyone that you have a great blog and that you know how to use social media.
> 
> You have a beautiful family - thanks for sharing them with us!



:no dice. more please: Thanks Kevin!


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> Wow Barb this is such a cool post. It isn't obvious to anyone that you have a great blog and that you know how to use social media.
> 
> You have a beautiful family - thanks for sharing them with us!


I totally agree with Kevin.


----------



## ripjack13

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

I'll play...

http://i.Rule #2/PTnQJl.png
^^L-R My wife Michele, Me , My brother, his wife

http://i.Rule #2/3Rnhol.jpg
I also had a long hair experiment....

http://i.Rule #2/kdWg9l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/QT4U9l.png

http://i.Rule #2/AH5eMl.png
My nephew, Cayden.

http://i.Rule #2/1zx1sl.jpg
Me, my wife, and my momba....
(sans hair)

http://i.Rule #2/HKZahl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/HAr2Ul.jpg
The newest member of our family, Jamison, my grandson.

http://i.Rule #2/1rufhl.jpg


That's all for now....thanx for lookin...


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

You guys and your Hair Experiments! LOL ...you look much better Trimmed! Nice photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Hey Barb I forgot to ask you about that third picture there, how come you didn't tell us y'all were going to visit with Brink?

:lolol:


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> Hey Barb I forgot to ask you about that third picture there, how come you didn't tell us y'all were going to visit with Brink?
> 
> :lolol:



LOL .. you're so mean to Brink! He's much more handsome.


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> Hey Barb I forgot to ask you about that third picture there, how come you didn't tell us y'all were going to visit with Brink?
> 
> :lolol:



(sigh)

Let's make this easy:



[attachment=10141]

Gorilla



[attachment=10142]

Chimpanzee



[attachment=10143]

Hudson valley silverback. aka "brinksquatch"

Do you see the difference?


Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: what me? To funny!


----------



## NCWoodArt

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Here is one of me & the mrs at Pawn stars back in July 2012.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Brink said:


> Do you see the difference?



Yes I see the difference . . . . my I.Q. is no where near you Silverback Squatches. I need another 100,000 years of evolution . . . . at least. 


:mfight:


----------



## DKMD

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Brink said:


> Do you see the difference?



Nope!


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

It's very simple...the first two have sloping foreheads.

I have a prominent brow ridge, and crested skull.


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[attachment=10204]

Here we are at one of 6 peaks we climbed last Monday.



[attachment=10205]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Yesterday was a good day. Mrs Kenbo and I had 40 people at our house to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary which was on August 28th. Everything was going well with family and friends. The BBQ was working overtime with adults and kids filling themselves with everything that I could cook on the grill. Nothing really special. Just burgers, foot long dogs, Polish sausages and farmers sausage. Everyone had a great time and like I said, it was all going well until the end of the night. There was only 2 guests left and we were sitting around talking and unwinding after a busy day when (to make a long story short), I saw my dog's head go down, her hackles go up and she charged!! There was no stopping her from going after the furry black and white kitty that had waddled into our yard. 
The skunk sprayed her right in the face. She was disoriented for about an hour, staggering and banging into things. Mrs Kenbo and I made up a concoction of 1 liter of hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup of baking soda and 1 tsp of liquid soap. We washed the affected area with this mixture, let it sit for 5 minutes and then rinsed the poor girl off. The smell was instantly gone from her, but the effects were not. Uncontrollable drooling and her eyes half opened, the vomitting (which smelled like skunk) and watering eyes. 
She seems fine today, except when she burps or uses the bathroom, it smells like skunk.  I never realized how much my dog burps until today.
Well, at least it made for an interesting end to an excellent day.
[attachment=10474]

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

What an awesome way to cap off an awesome day and once-in-a-lifetime memory Ken! 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:

THAT is a fantastic day alright. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Poor dog! But great story! I had a dog that used to mess with skinks on a regular basis. p. u. He never learned cuz dogs is stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kenbo said:


> Yesterday was a good day. Mrs Kenbo and I had 40 people at our house to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary which was on August 28th. Everything was going well with family and friends. The BBQ was working overtime with adults and kids filling themselves with everything that I could cook on the grill. Nothing really special. Just burgers, foot long dogs, Polish sausages and farmers sausage. Everyone had a great time and like I said, it was all going well until the end of the night. There was only 2 guests left and we were sitting around talking and unwinding after a busy day when (to make a long story short), I saw my dog's head go down, her hackles go up and she charged!! There was no stopping her from going after the furry black and white kitty that had waddled into our yard.
> The skunk sprayed her right in the face. She was disoriented for about an hour, staggering and banging into things. Mrs Kenbo and I made up a concoction of 1 liter of hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup of baking soda and 1 tsp of liquid soap. We washed the affected area with this mixture, let it sit for 5 minutes and then rinsed the poor girl off. The smell was instantly gone from her, but the effects were not. Uncontrollable drooling and her eyes half opened, the vomitting (which smelled like skunk) and watering eyes.
> She seems fine today, except when she burps or uses the bathroom, it smells like skunk.  I never realized how much my dog burps until today.
> Well, at least it made for an interesting end to an excellent day.



poor guy been there myself with both my dogs kenbo-- duckman


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Worst episode I had with dog verses critter was, I had a 120 choclate lab that went for a walk in the woods and when she came back she had a face full of porcupine quills.  So I sat down with a pair of needle nose pliers and proceded to pull quills, and then she opened her mouth,  full of quills, tongue, roof of her mouth, gums, everything.  That was a trip to the vet and knocked her out and pulled quills for over an hour, some surgery to remove some of them. I asked the vet do they learn from this? He said no, I have done the same dogs 3 or 4 times. Why? cuz dogs is stupid!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



woodtickgreg said:


> Worst episode I had with dog verses critter was, I had a 120 choclate lab that went for a walk in the woods and when she came back she had a face full of porcupine quills.  So I sat down with a pair of needle nose pliers and proceded to pull quills, and then she opened her mouth,  full of quills, tongue, roof of her mouth, gums, everything.  That was a trip to the vet and knocked her out and pulled quills for over an hour, some surgery to remove some of them. I asked the vet do they learn from this? He said no, I have done the same dogs 3 or 4 times. Why? cuz dogs is stupid!



Doc was right. I had a half cocker and half australian shepherd. First thing about that dog was if you gave her a bath it was counter productive-as soon as you got her clean she went and found something dead to roll in. We were lucky we lived in the country -she always stunk. 2nd- porcupine's - she went after every one and was no good at it. Pulled quills the first 4 or 5 times and then she really got it. Vet put her under. 1 month later we were back at vet- the worst case he had seen-she had them all over. Had to put her asleep. Dogs are Stupid!!!!!!


----------



## firemedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Hahaha... Yeah, hiding might be a good idea!


----------



## davduckman2010

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

uh oh hope she hide that timeout chair


----------



## firemedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Hahaha... Roy, how's the shop looking?


----------



## brown down

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

redneck engineering at its finest!!  the lean too, was a spur of the moment necessity, and it rained the whole weekend. fly fishing some of the best streams in the country with my best, my father.




[attachment=10671]









[attachment=10672]







[attachment=10673]







[attachment=10674]


----------



## Mizer

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



brown down said:


> redneck engineering at its finest!!  the lean too, was a spur of the moment necessity, and it rained the whole weekend. fly fishing some of the best streams in the country with my best, my father.



Looks like a great time!!


----------



## Mizer

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[/quote]

:morning2::morning2: MMMMMMmmmmmmmm what can I say child of mine, now I know how you love to work in the shop an  Im not mad at ya but there is a bitter sweet thing comes to my mind right now, always remember one thing what goes around also comes around. when you post things here in the forum, you first want to make sure Im not subscribbe to the thread. Well Im going to help you learn the shop Mr Stopp did this to me an this evening we came to the same conclusion for you. But since your mom decided to hide the TOOTHBRUSHES on me that was ok. I want you know I love ya but you are going to learn a few things over the next couple days that not going to be fun. First you need to know where tools are stored an how to maintain tools. Second yes a nice clean shop is a good thing so at 6:00 in the morning as I have my Coffee an read some Im personally going to help you learn alot an you only have until Saturday to do all this in. Below you will see a Picture of your NEW TOOL, you will love it an carry it with you in the shop, its a tool that can be used everywhere an you need to give it a name because you also going to sleep with it until you become an Expert in the shop 
Yes I love you To
Dad
[/quote]

Wipe on, wipe off, sand right sand left, big circles, brush up, brush down, breath, breath.


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

This is a picture of Jude, my youngest grandson and his favorite dog. He was visiting a friend's house on Cape Cod the other day and he loves playing with their dog. Funny, he is the only one in the family that likes dogs other than me.
[attachment=11026]


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



davidgiul said:


> This is a picture of Jude, my youngest grandson and his favorite dog. He was visiting a friend's house on Cape Cod the other day and he loves playing with their dog. Funny, he is the only one in the family that likes dogs other than me.


I don't trust people that don't like animals! Cute pic.


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



davidgiul said:


> This is a picture of Jude, my youngest grandson and his favorite dog. He was visiting a friend's house on Cape Cod the other day and he loves playing with their dog. Funny, he is the only one in the family that likes dogs other than me.


What a great photo! And a Good Dog!


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



woodtickgreg said:


> I don't trust people that don't like animals! Cute pic.



Me neither, but I also don't trust animals that don't like people. 

:xyxnervous:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shagee415

*The Family*

Here are a few pics of the family.

[attachment=12887]

[attachment=12888]

[attachment=12889]

[attachment=12890]

[attachment=12891]


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[attachment=13573]

As a cute little one...



[attachment=13574]

And now.


----------



## firemedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

:lolol: hahaha that's too funny, man... Too funny!


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Had a craft show last Saturday. Did not do too well even with my top sales person (Rachelle, my youngest daughter) working the table. 
[attachment=13764]


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



davidgiul said:


> Had a craft show last Saturday. Did not do too well ...



That's because the customers were too excited & flustered to find their wallets. What you should have done was for *you* to be the salesman, and the paying customers could interact with Rachelle at checkout to pay for the purchase. You and Suzy make beautiful babies but you aren't as easy to look at so customers would rush through their time with you to get to the more pleasing scenery of the checkout line. 


:wasntme:


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a craft show last Saturday. Did not do too well ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the customers were too excited & flustered to find their wallets. What you should have done was for *you* to be the salesman, and the paying customers could interact with Rachelle at checkout to pay for the purchase. You and Suzy make beautiful babies but you aren't as easy to look at so customers would rush through their time with you to get to the more pleasing scenery of the checkout line.
> 
> 
> :wasntme:
Click to expand...

Suzie says you are a very funny man.:davidguil:


----------



## Bean_counter

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

So I know I am kind of new to this great forum and I was speaking with Kevin in PM and he asked me to post a pic of my wife and I's new born son. This pic is when he was just a few minutes old. Today he just turned three weeks and we can't wait to be able to get a good nights sleep Anyway just would like to introduce you guys to Sawyer Max Hendrix. He was 8lbs and 10 oz, 20.5 inches long. 

[attachment=18338]


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

It's a life changing moment, you will come to look at things differently now, through the eyes of a child. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Congrats to you and your wife on your new addition. 
Gotta say though - _*Sawyer Max*_ is the most appropriate name you can find for the newest WB member! 
Scott


----------



## Bean_counter

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Thanks guys! I promise his name had nothing to do with woodworking, lol....


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

He's beautiful... Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

He definitely has the coolest name ever, and what a handsome young fellow he is! Thanks for showing him off.


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

I thought I would introduce the latest member of my family, grandchild no. 3, Mia. She is being held by her auntie Rachelle.
[attachment=21494]


----------



## rdnkmedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[attachment=21495]

This is me and my financial advisor, Melanie. She finances everything I do and sweeps the shop when I can no longer walk on the floor. She hides my tools too. She calls it cleaning up. I call it hiding my tools. As long as I say that whatever I am making is for her, she's OK with it.


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



rdnkmedic said:


> This is me and my financial advisor, Melanie. She finances everything I do and sweeps the shop when I can no longer walk on the floor. She hides my tools too. She calls it cleaning up. I call it hiding my tools. As long as I say that whatever I am making is for her, she's OK with it.


Nice picture, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

David, she's a peach. My wife was walking by and did the _"Awwwwwww she's soooooo cuuuuuute"_ thing that women do with babies.


----------



## rdnkmedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



davidgiul said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my financial advisor, Melanie. She finances everything I do and sweeps the shop when I can no longer walk on the floor. She hides my tools too. She calls it cleaning up. I call it hiding my tools. As long as I say that whatever I am making is for her, she's OK with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture, Kevin.
Click to expand...


Yea, she polishes up pretty good and makes me look better.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



rdnkmedic said:


> Yea, she polishes up pretty good and makes me look better.



No Kev it don't work that way. She makes you look even worse. If you want to look _better_ you have to stand beside someone that is not so pretty. Like me.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Nice picture Kevin- You mean she cleans your shop???? I must be doing something wrong- she just wants things from shop never comes there to clean.
You are a nice looking couple but I have to agree with Kevin- she does not make you look better- Just darn LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdnkmedic

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Mike1950 said:


> Nice picture Kevin- You mean she cleans your shop???? I must be doing something wrong- she just wants things from shop never comes there to clean.
> You are a nice looking couple but I have to agree with Kevin- she does not make you look better- Just darn LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, Guys. Yep, she really does clean the shop..........and hides my tools.


----------



## Bigg081

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[attachment=21537]Guess ill post too. Profile pic is just too small. I'm lucky just like Kevin, Kristen comes out and will work for a bit then grabs the shop vac and goes to town. She doesn't hide my tools tho lol.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Ahhhh youth is such a wonderful thing. Y'all are a great looking pair, and since I've gotten to know you I know the inside is even better, and that's what counts most.


----------



## Bigg081

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Kevin said:


> Ahhhh youth is such a wonderful thing. Y'all are a great looking pair, and since I've gotten to know you I know the inside is even better, and that's what counts most.



Thanks Kevin. I dont feel as young as we look. My military time has worn me out quick. Crossfit has brought back alot of my energy and pep. I am very lucky with Kristen, she is an absolute Saint. Always smiling (even in her sleep....creepy but sweet). Nice to have found the one.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are kidding -yer just a pup............... this is old

[attachment=21553]

Crusty too!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Mike1950 said:


> OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are kidding -yer just a pup............... this is old
> 
> 
> 
> Crusty too!!!!!!


Great. now I gotta burn my phone


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Hey this is a little better

[attachment=21558]

And one heck uva lot younger...........


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



Mike1950 said:


> Hey this is a little better
> 
> 
> 
> And one heck uva lot younger...........


Oh yeah. Way better and way cuter


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*



davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are kidding -yer just a pup............... this is old
> 
> 
> 
> Crusty too!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great. now I gotta burn my phone
Click to expand...


Burn it twice. It's the second time he's ambushed us with that horror poster. 

:lolol:


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

[attachment=21570]

Me and youngin'


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

That is a remarkable improvement over your initial portrait, Brinks.


----------



## Brink

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Yeah, the little ones are soooo cute.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

So you're a species crosser too. From Chimp to Gorilla. You're full of surprises . . .


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

My daughter, Jenna, posted this picture on her Instagram and it went ballistic. Mia (my granddaughter) and her daddy taken a couple of days ago.
[attachment=23601]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

What a great photo! Wonderful.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

I can see why it went ballistic Dave. Mia is a little sweety, and seeing her with her dad reminds me of photos with my daughter.


----------



## scrimman

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Here's my better half and my two wonderful kids at a wedding ceremony here lately:
[attachment=23648]
And here's a rare decent photo of me; I do historical reenacting/living history for fun on the weekends sometimes. (Hey...how else can you play with cannons?)
[attachment=23653]


----------



## Jake Respondek

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

mi familia





photo taken by:https://www.facebook.com/sasharaephoto


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Great to see family photos and know who we're 'talking to' with new members! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Last week of June, 2013: a big week for our family.
My daughter and her husband came home from Ramstein, Germany, for the first time in 3 years, so all the kids brought their families to see her. I had eight grandchildren for four days, with a revolving door of arrivals and departures. We managed to get a four-generation photo, with my mother of 93 years, George and I and my four kids with all their kids, from 12 down to 17 months, holding still for five minutes. It was quite a week, and I miss them all since they've gone home!

[attachment=27143]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Here is my photo so everybody can recognize me (underwater)
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Member Pictures . . .*

Hey I've seen you in some movies Tom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Now trying my iPhone.





The picture is actually a screen capture that was zoomed in by Gail's sister. You would not normally get the banner at the top and bottom of the photo.
The steps are the same on the iPhone as the iPad. (which are basically identical to posting from your computer)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai

And this is how i really look when not diving

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Hey you're a handsome guy Tom but next time give us the wide view.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Hey you're a handsome guy Tom but next time give us the wide view.


Here it comes,
had to ask the wife if she approves, blonde next to me,
she says NO, but what the ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

Great looking crew Tom y'all could be fashion models. But don't tell her I said that or she'll know you gave her up haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

OK, I searched for a while, but didn't really put my heart in it. I know that I saw a thread somewhere that we could buy a Woodbarter hat...Any still available? I'd like to contribute pics to this thread as I travel to such exotic and faraway places as my back yard.

Thanks, Butch


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood

COOL now I can copy the pics and put them in a folder and when I am typing to that member I can open to their picture and it will be like in the old days. FACE TO FACE. HA HA HA !!!!!! I would hae put some picture up of me racing but all my pictures are on paper back when the used film. God I feel OLD. Enough of that Here the last picture of me hard at work????? with my little lathe. Here the picture of what got me strated in wood 2 1/2 years ago. I did it all by myself no help The gazebo or I call it the church is 8 sided 14 foot wide ate 2 routers. I still have to finish some painting and inside work.View attachment 33389 View attachment 33392 View attachment 33394 I could blame my wood addiction on the wife because she wanted it. I let her know ever time she yells about more wood coming in. but we joke around I make her pretty things all the time. There were no plans but the ones in my head. Every one that sees it is a amazed at it but that what I did for a living built stuff. Not bad for a busted up man.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BarbS

Wow Rick, that is one impressive gazebo! Fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

My cousin Tim and I on the USS Lionfish on the set of a movie he's filming at Battleship Cove.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Molokai

What the name of the movie?


----------



## ripjack13

Molokai said:


> What the name of the movie?


 Subconscious.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2909932/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul

Mia is the newest addition to my family. Mia is shown with her mom, Jenna.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin

Momma Mia that's a fine looking baby!

Nice to see you again Dave I was worried a tsunami had gotten you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul

No big waves yet, Kevin. Good to hear from you


----------



## Tclem

Here's some of me an my better half, my niece acting silly, and me with a stupid hog that thought he could whip my yard dogs.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good to see you again David, where the heck you been?


----------



## davidgiul

Hi Greg,
Been out of the wood business, but started getting involved with some cabinetry the last month or so.
Thanks for asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Momma Mia that's a fine looking baby!
> 
> Nice to see you again Dave I was worried a tsunami had gotten you.


Hey Kevin,
Suzy still thinks you are a funny man


----------



## jmurray

first time seeing this post. heres my gang. the good lord blessed me with three redhead firecrackers.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## davidgiul

jmurray said:


> first time seeing this post. heres my gang. the good lord blessed me with three redhead firecrackers.
> View attachment 38332 View attachment 38334 View attachment 38337 View attachment 38338


Beautiful family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cute Kids!!!!


----------



## BarbS

davidgiul said:


> Mia is the newest addition to my family. Mia is shown with her mom, Jenna.
> 
> View attachment 38267


What a doll baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Tclem said:


> View attachment 38271
> Here's some of me an my better half, my niece acting silly, and me with a stupid hog that thought he could whip my yard dogs.
> View attachment 38270 View attachment 38272


Tony, nice photos, and in Mississippi you have big hogs that come in the yard and challenge your dogs?? And... what the heck are you two Sitting On? Did you make a large wooden sofa bench?

Josh, nice family photos, and an adorable angel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

BarbS said:


> Tony, nice photos, and in Mississippi you have big hogs that come in the yard and challenge your dogs?? And... what the heck are you two Sitting On? Did you make a large wooden sofa bench?
> 
> Josh, nice family photos, and an adorable angel!


Barb that bench is in gatlinburg we were there last month and yes hogs all over. Not many on my side of the road. This was the first one. Boar roaming around and one of my yard dogs is a retired catch dog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Hey Kevin,
> Suzy still thinks you are a funny man



Hey Dave, I still think Suzy under-married. 

Just kidding - I haven't changed much. I've hissed off a few members with my excessive sarcasm while you've been gone and still have not learned my lesson.

BTW if you across any more of that sappy monkeypod you know where to pawn it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

All three of us. Paxton almost a month old now

Reactions: Like 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

He will be graduating from high school before you can turn around. Pay attention and don't blink. You'll miss something.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tclem

rdnkmedic said:


> He will be graduating from high school before you can turn around. Pay attention and don't blink. You'll miss something.


I told my wife I was ready for him to get bigger so I could play with him but now I'm thinking I better enjoy all I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bluedot

Beautiful family and look forward to seeing the calls with his picture.


----------



## Tclem

bluedot said:


> Beautiful family and look forward to seeing the calls with his picture.


Thank you Dan and thanks again for the glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tclem said:


> All three of us. Paxton almost a month old nowView attachment 42098




No offense to anyone else who has posted in this thread, but this is my favourite picture here so far. Just awesome!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

I


Kenbo said:


> No offense to anyone else who has posted in this thread, but this is my favourite picture here so far. Just awesome!!!!


I'll tell the wife. Lol. Thanks man. It's a life changer for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

bluedot said:


> Beautiful family and look forward to seeing the calls with his picture.


I think I posted this but I remembered this post and decide to repost for you
Thanks again for the glass. Tom for stabilizing the wood and a fellow turner up the road from me for the soundboard picture

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tclem

And here he is ( with his uncle ) growing up. Can't wait to teach him to turn. He was watching sports center. Ready to buy him some catching equipment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Great looking family Tony. Tell your wife I said she is doing a good job of raising you and Paxton. 

Ray

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## bluedot

Outstanding call for many reasons.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Here's my man with Andrews duck call

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123

Paxton make it go quack, quack. Oh well he will in a year or so. Mighty healthy looking boy. Do you like blue Tony?

Ray


----------



## davduckman2010

great looking duck hunter tony. mines 28 and still blowin them . and dam good at it. startem young

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

ironman123 said:


> Paxton make it go quack, quack. Oh well he will in a year or so. Mighty healthy looking boy. Do you like blue Tony?
> 
> Ray


Ha everything I have is blue. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner

Someone looking over my shoulder said"Baby Bong?"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Ohhhh tell Mrs. Scott she so bad .... and funny lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Tclem said:


> Here's my man with Andrews duck call
> 
> View attachment 47221


@haddenhailers


----------



## Brink

Shoutbox...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

HAAHAHAHAAAHAHAHA!!!

that's awesome!!


----------



## ripjack13

I can just hear it now...
"Honey, can you take a picture of me with this box over my head?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Wife and I over the weekend. 









Oh... and this was the kiddos over the weekend. Cute just like me :)

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Johnturner

This is great I will post when I get some decent pictures of my children. 1 grand baby on the way in Oct.

Can we make this a stickie thread so iy doesn't get lost??


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I can just hear it now...
> "Honey, can you take a picture of me with this box over my head?"



It was more like "put this box on your head, it makes you easier to look at."

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms

im late to the party but whatever i liked looking at this because I had an image of each of you and i was way off with all of them hahaha they were all good images haha and yall have some beautiful families. here is a picture of me and my gal. Oh and next is a baby photo I found of me today looking pretty darn good

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here's one to go along with the baby pic @APBcustoms posted... Except this was taken today haha.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Kevin

Austin you landed a keeper you better straighten up and fly right young feller and save your nickels for that big rock. Maybe better have @BangleGuy make you an amobyna band with a big cocobolo burl sitting on top lol.

Jon those are some cuddlies!


----------



## APBcustoms

Kevin said:


> Austin you landed a keeper you better straighten up and fly right young feller and save your nickels for that big rock. Maybe better have @BangleGuy make you an amobyna band with a big cocobolo burl sitting on top lol.
> 
> Jon those are some cuddlies!




Haha we talked and she agreed that I can have a wedding ring like that I actually showed bangle guys stuff haha. And yeah I'm a pretty lucky guy she is definitely a keeper and I plan on giving her everything I can. Well except my wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

Just seen this post. Nice to put faces to all the people. Here's one of me and the family.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tclem

Here the little dude doing yard work

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Too cool Yoda does yards. Doesn't even have to touch the controls just uses The Force . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

What is that running up that tree looks like a huge vine or something . . . .


----------



## Kevin

@Tclem 

Tony you ought to put up a full size of your avatar. That pic of Jr. is the coolest . . . .


----------



## Tclem

He looks like his daddy uhhhh I think

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

my sidekick- sure wish I had some of that energy!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> What is that running up that tree looks like a huge vine or something . . . .


It's the sun I think. Cedar tree


----------



## SENC

That boy has got some mits on him! Gonna be a big fella. You need to stage a pic of him holding a bowl among shavings, just like his pops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba

Me and the family.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My kiddos last week...

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> That boy has got some mits on him! Gonna be a big fella. You need to stage a pic of him holding a bowl among shavings, just like his pops.


I've already got him a pair of boxing gloves. Ready to start training him

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Youngest lady in my life above- here are a couple older ones- Kathie and her beloved flowers- Mother- greatgrandmother of the 4 yr old above.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Took the wife out I town to eat this weekend and Paxton found him a friend. She loved on him the entire 45 min we waited In line.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Paxton is the coolest baby I seen in a long time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo

Well here is some proof that La Guapa actually deserves her WB name (still not sure what she is doing with me)! The first pic is from a month ago when I went to visit while she was in Norway for work. Second two pics are from our wedding in March, proving that I actually got this girl to marry me! The second pic is of the two of us with my niece and nephews.

Reactions: Like 13 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

El Guapo said:


> Well here is some proof that La Guapa actually deserves her WB name (still not sure what she is doing with me)! The first pic is from a month ago when I went to visit while she was in Norway for work. Second two pics are from our wedding in March, proving that I actually got this girl to marry me!
> 
> View attachment 52668
> 
> View attachment 52669
> 
> View attachment 52670



Andrew you are a lucky guy- Now her luck- well we won't talk about that. ,

Kidding aside Cute couple- may you have many wonderful years!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Heck anyone can hire a model for an hour and get some pics made. 

Man she's a daisy you better hold on to her. I wish you both the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Have your way with this one...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Have your way with this one...
> 
> View attachment 52780

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 12


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that's funny right there.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink

Kevin the only one having fun with a blurry Sasquatchian sighting pic of a chimp man swinging from a vine. 

FYI, I dress on the left.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> FYI, I dress on the left.



TMI


----------



## Brink

Tmi is photo of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Tmi is photo of it



Photo of it takes microscope.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, tough crowd........lol


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Photo of it takes microscope.



I guess if I cut the brush, the tree looks bigger...need pics?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I guess if I cut the brush, the tree looks bigger...need pics?



Yes, send them to the NYPD and tell them you want to turn yourself in for impersonating a human man. 

 . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

No law against that. 

I checked

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> No law against that.
> 
> I checked






Kevin said:


> Yes, send them to the NYPD and tell them you want to turn yourself in for impersonating a human man.
> 
> . . . . .




I agree all the clowns and idiots in DC do it all the time!!!! :OMG:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Here's a rarity, the entire Brink clan together at once.
Very very rare moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Great pics everyone!

It is nice to see a face to a name so here we go...

Some pics of me doing what I love, both current and from what feels like centuries ago. Also a pic of the happy family, wedding was 2 months ago.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo

Haha, the ol' "hold the fish closer to the camera to make it look bigger" trick!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Johnturner

This is me - the bread is new - still trying to get wifie to like it - we'll see if it stays when it gets hot in the summer.

This is my daughter when she was in the Navy.


 


She is expecting in October - Our first Grandbaby.
John

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blueglass

Man here I was thinking all the craftsmen here were old guys compared to me... Truth is I'm an old man compared to most of you I think. Makes me happy though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

El Guapo said:


> Haha, the ol' "hold the fish closer to the camera to make it look bigger" trick!



Hey! I was just a little fellar back then!

Some of these pics guys take now days would put that to shame. I even might have a couple more laying around... lol


----------



## eaglea1

This was a staged picture of the wife and I after we watched all four grandchildren for an entire weekend. The kids called us and told us how tired "they" were. There's a reason people our age don't have kids.








Chloe our only "girl" left at home now. She helps me in the shop by barking when I test my new duck calls.





A couple of my boys having a fun weekend by teasing me about not letting me ride..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice looking family, sorry for the loss of the pups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Figured IDE show an updated pic I my little man. Sorry guys but when you have your first little one at 37 years old you tend to be proud of him

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wow. They really do grow up way too fast. Nice pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Taylormade said:


> You know that feeling when you realize you don't have any current photos of your family? Yeah, I'm living that right now. Here's a few from three years ago. My daughter's 20 now (gulp) and was just graduating high school in these photos and our two pups have since passed as well. Time to get up with our photographer friend!
> 
> http://i51.Rule #2/albums/f393/scotttaylor72/Internet%20Forum%20Pics/30_zpsbb5b327e.jpg
> 
> http://i51.Rule #2/albums/f393/scotttaylor72/Internet%20Forum%20Pics/25_zps98773966.jpg



Sorry to hear about your dogs Scott.

I noticed you said daughter singular - so if that is your wife on the left she looks as young as your daughter - you robbed the cradle dude.

@Taylormade


----------



## ripjack13

Michele n I went out to the casino last night. They had the top deck of the parking garage turned into a stage for concerts. It was pretty cool idea. Outside....above all the noise....no skeeters. Under the stars. I am certainly going to go again. The only gripe I had was it was a Friday night event. I'd rather it be on Saturday. Then I get a rest after work and can see our grandson. But...oh well....here's a "selfie" of us....

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ripjack13

One of my neices got married this Sunday at the beach......it was a great day. And she looked spectacular!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SubVet10

Me and the carpet monsters at the USS Texas last year.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## barry richardson

Beter late than never I guess, not a big picture taker but this is me and my lady from about a year ago in Sedona AZ

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kevin

Barry that picture has it all. WAY cool. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## SubVet10

Man, what a view. Looking great out at your place, Barry.


----------



## Tclem

Well my man is growing up and I'm not sure I want him to. Here are some of his latest

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Nice pics, Tony! Awesome little guy!



Tclem said:


> I'm not sure I want him to



They grow up entirely too fast... Our little guy will be two in November. Right now he's using anywhere from 1 to 3 new words every day. Seems like we just brought him home from the hospital... Where has the time gone?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I was just noticing your latest avatar and thinking he was growing fast. It seems like yesterday we were congratulating you on his birth. Another week and he'll have more hair than you! 










Kidding aside it is fun to watch how fast he's growing but its kind of alarming... it makes me realize how fast I'm aging

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem

He has more hair now. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brandon

The wife and I on our "wedding" day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Nice pic Brandon she is pretty. Is that location somewhere in Illinois also?

P.S. I hope you didn't forget to turn in the tux those late fees are killer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

Kevin said:


> Nice pic Brandon she is pretty. Is that location somewhere in Illinois also?
> 
> P.S. I hope you didn't forget to turn in the tux those late fees are killer.




Pretty good...He snuck in a toe shot in a wedding photo. That deserves some kinda award, doesnt it??

Butch

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## brandon

Ty kevin. No that's over in Burlington Iowa about a half hour from us and yes I got it back on time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> Pretty good...He snuck in a toe shot in a wedding photo. That deserves some kinda award, doesnt it??
> 
> Butch



That's a good observation butch. I think you and Brandon both deserve a an award or some kind of prize box of wood. Why don't y'all exchange addresses and get that done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

BTW Brandon has anyone ever told you that your forehead looks like you may be the actual forebearer for the Klingon race that is to come into full bloom in a few hundred years?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ButchC

Kevin said:


> That's a good observation butch. I think you observationion both deserve a an award or some kind of prize box of wood. Why don't y'all exchange addresses and get that done.



I'm gonna have to think on this one for a bit. Is there such a thing as a rhetorical observation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Here is a pic from this past weekend. Our son goes to the University of North Texas and they had Family Weekend. My lovely wife Nikki, our son Tony lll. I am not the eagle, (mascot), I am the walrus on the end. TA


----------



## Tony

Forgot to attach pic, sorry! TA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem

Well I feel like a momma now but here is some updates on my little buddy. 
Stuck in a bad place. 





 


Playing with my ol hog catching dog





 


Breakfast at day care





 



Story time

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> View attachment 62007


You must have done that before. You are so correct on our conversation. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

I don't think I have done this yet so here is a couple of family pics from two summers ago before our oldest headed out east for school.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Great looking crew Scott! Love the donut pic too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Final Strut said:


> I don't think I have done this yet so here is a couple of family pics from two summers ago before our oldest headed out east for school.
> View attachment 62010 View attachment 62011


Why didn't yall wear white shirts. Lol. Nice pics. Beautiful family

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tclem said:


> Well I feel like a momma now but here is some updates on my little buddy.
> Stuck in a bad place.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62003
> 
> 
> Playing with my ol hog catching dog
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62004
> 
> 
> Breakfast at day care
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62005
> 
> 
> 
> Story time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62006


Way cool pics Tony - The first one looks like Sugar coma...


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> Way cool pics Tony - The first one looks like Sugar coma...


Yeah his momma fed him 4 spoon fills of icing


----------



## The PenSmith

Here one of my wife and me at my sisters family gathering for Thanksgiving. The one below was used in my brochure that I give to customers, it gives them a better idea of how mills are made.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

Great pics Jim. If I am ever in the TB area I would love to come spend some time in your shop and watch you perform and pick your brain. Oops I mean your studio.


----------



## brandon

The wife and her friend having a "lasagna cook off" tonight...good times

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC

brandon said:


> The wife and her friend having a "lasagna cook off" tonight...good times View attachment 62518


And you got to reap the benefits! Who won?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith

Kevin said:


> Great pics Jim. If I am ever in the TB area I would love to come spend some time in your shop and watch you perform and pick your brain. Oops I mean your studio.



You as well as any member of WB always has an open innovation to visit any time. I have hosted a number of turners over the years and trained a lot of them to make and sell pepper mills, napkin rings, bottle stoppers, almost anything from a lathe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## brandon

Still undetermined... Waiting for them to get back from running an errand lol


----------



## Kevin

I love the smell (and taste) of garlic bread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

Me at work. Dreaming of hairsticks. I mean pens. Don't even comment @SENC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> View attachment 62543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at work. Dreaming of hairsticks. I mean pens. Don't even comment @SENC


Catching flies, as my dad used to say. Looks a lot like that recent pic on facebook of you praying in church.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony you might want to get that tongue checked out by a doctor it's looking kind of rotten.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The kids getting ready to go trick or treating... my wife created the fire engine cab for the wagon. We taped a flashing light from the pool on top, which looked awesome until the batteries died.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The PenSmith

JR Custom Calls said:


> The kids getting ready to go trick or treating... my wife created the fire engine cab for the wagon. We taped a flashing light from the pool on top, which looked awesome until the batteries died.



Damn, I wish Kevin was giving out prizes! You would win for sure, nice, nice family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got some glasses....now I can see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 63015
> 
> Got some glasses....now I can see!


What do you see my deer friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 63015
> 
> Got some glasses....now I can see!



I was going to doctor your photo as I'm want to do but when I imported it into my image editor and started to give you a mustache and sraggly beard and big black glasses and put a goofy look on your face . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> The kids getting ready to go trick or treating... my wife created the fire engine cab for the wagon. We taped a flashing light from the pool on top, which looked awesome until the batteries died.




Saw this elsewhere- cute kids-great Idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 63015
> 
> Got some glasses....now I can see!




I hope you took your costume off before you went trick or treating- no reason to scare the kids. 

I only need reading glass's I buy them at costco and have them all over. I would complain but after 20 yrs wearing them I have given up- no one listens..........


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I was going to doctor your photo as I'm want to do but when I imported it into my image editor and started to give you a mustache and sraggly beard and big black glasses and put a goofy look on your face . . . .


heh heh heh

I did find some cool wood glasses. You need to have the lenses made at the eye drs...but they include clear lenses for a pattern. Might have to save up for a set...


----------



## ripjack13

http://www.iwantproof.com/collections/prescription/products/loom-wood-rx#id-762165929


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.iwantproof.com/collections/prescription/products/loom-wood-rx#id-762165929




I wonder if those would sound different going through the lawn mower then my $6 costco ones???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm pretty sure there would be more screaming of swear words involved...


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I'm pretty sure there would be more screaming of swear words involved...



Kinda what I thought- lots more noise- I am at 64 still not responsible enough to have good glass's I am hopin another decade or 2 will change that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Well I look like a dope but here is a picture of me and a legend from today. For those of you who don't know who that is its Paul reed smith

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken are you having a mid-life crisis? 

I'm not going to show any of the pics of me when I looked like a girl too your twin brother but believe me I could post pics where I did look very much like that. Except I was a little better looking.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Wow, I didn't know Steve Perry was part of WB!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davidgiul

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 64082


Who is the hippy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CodyS

Kevin said:


> Ken are you having a mid-life crisis?
> 
> I'm not going to show any of the pics of me when I looked like a girl too your twin brother but believe me I could post pics where I did look very much like that. Except I was a little better looking.


Pretty sure I've seen a pic before! But it was still black and white in those days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Me and my lil man

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13

Dude...It's not even Thanksgiving!!!!! Why is there a Christmas tree!!!!????

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

Dude, it's barely hunting season, why is there a deer head?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Dude...It's not even Thanksgiving!!!!! Why is there a Christmas tree!!!!????


I've learn not to fuss with the wife anymore. It's all her doings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh....

*Yes dear....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony that was really big of you to sacrifice your tutu as a tree decoration. That's what I call pinching pennies. O'l Ben said a penny saved is a penny earned, but taken further, a tutu sacrificed is about $20 earned. Well done.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TurnTex

Guess I might as well share too. Here is a pic of me, my wife, and 8 year old daughter taken a few weeks ago on a family trip to Cancun, Mexico.





Just the wife and I out for dinner one night in Cancun.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tony

My son and I with Slaid Cleaves (Musician). TA

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> View attachment 64677



Ha!! Awesome....I gotta send that to my buddy. 
He said I couldn't hold a beat....so I said , how bout a lemon? Lol

Its really one of those plasticshakers with rice or something inside...shaped like a lemon.
I had a blast that night....good ol days..

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Holiday's are very tough on reindeer!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Here's one of all three of my rugrats on a cruise we did back when the weather was nice in the back seat of my '59 Fury.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

Me...a few years ago...uhh, like close to 40! My first car, a 70 Vdub. I think I paid about $1200 for it then as they were at a premium with gas crisis going on.



For same amount of money...I could have bought a 69 GTO Convertible, silver with black top...but no way I could have afforded the insurance so had to pass. Arrrggghhh!!! Oh well, hindsight being what it is, had I got the GTO, I may not be writing this now but damn that would have been cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I'd love to have that goat but the v-dub would be just fine for me now too! All except for the color I don't do green cars anymore lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I learned how to drive in a stick vdub, I owned a green one too. I would love to have another, was just a fun car and so easy to work on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I used to own a 69 Semi Automatic vdub. Ran the piss out of that car!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Elf has done her work- I cannot believe how much work she puts into it. 4 dozen pecan rolls delivered to neighbors- about 20 for dinner tonight -kids will be here at 9:00 for rolls and presents- I think grandma is more excited then the grandkids. Is it just me or do you have an elf yourself??

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Merry Christmas !

My elf is worn out already, he's been up early with me getting ready for today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

I guess he was digging for more gifts in the box. I was laughing to hard to help him and he was actually laughing. 





 


His first Christmas present.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem

Almost a year old. Seems like yesterday I posted contest as to what time he would be born and his weight. Can't remember who won this. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's hilarious Tony.



Tclem said:


> Can't remember who won't thise. Lol



I wasn't gonna mention it but I won and never recieved my curly koa.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> That's hilarious Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't gonna mention it but I won and never recieved my curly koa.


Well a year ago all I had was pine and oak. Lol. It was this year that I have amassed a fortune of everything. ( except curly Koa) lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> Well a year ago all I had was pine and oak



Problem solved! Send @Kevin some pine and make him happy. All better! 

Cool pics by the way Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray

Another year in the books.... Dad needs a drink

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> Almost a year old. Seems like yesterday I posted contest as to what time he would be born and his weight. Can't remember who won't thise. Lol


I can, and I have the grunt to prove it!


----------



## Tony

jmurray said:


> Dad needs a drink



Right there with you! I love my family, but it took exactly 36 minutes for me to run for the Jack Daniels after they showed up!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> I can, and I have the grunt to prove it!


What did I give away


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> What did I give away


Reread my last response for a small hint.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Reread my last response for a small hint.


I read that but I thiugh I gave wood away. I know it was two of them. Did I make a call?


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> I read that but I thiugh I gave wood away. I know it was two of them. Did I make a call?


You did, a deer grunt. I won the time of birth guess... @Wildthings won a bowl blank for birthweight.

Here is the thread... pretty humorous!
http://woodbarter.com/threads/guess-what-time.11679/


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> You did, a deer grunt. I won the time of birth guess... @Wildthings won a bowl blank for birthweight.
> 
> Here is the thread... pretty humorous!
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/guess-what-time.11679/


Lol I read the posts again. Wish I would have just done the weight now. Give me the grunt back. Lol. Man that has to be one of my first grunts. Do you have a picture of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

I'll try to remember to take one tomorrow and post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I can take a picture of the bowl blank cuz it's still a bowl blank and post it for you too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Paxton sharing his stocking stuffer with me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem

He can finally hang on. Can't believe its been a year. I can remember posting give a ways when he was being born.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Fine looking lad. He's a mini Tony for sure. Wait a minute that don't make any sense . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> View attachment 68048


I knew as soon as I saw you replied that I would get a good laugh. Lol


----------



## Tony

Great picture Tony! Enjoy these times, my son is 19,it seems like yesterday he was that size!
@Tclem

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BarbS

They change so Fast, don't they? He's adorable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> Elf has done her work- I cannot believe how much work she puts into it. 4 dozen pecan rolls delivered to neighbors- about 20 for dinner tonight -kids will be here at 9:00 for rolls and presents- I think grandma is more excited then the grandkids. Is it just me or do you have an elf yourself??
> 
> View attachment 67059
> 
> View attachment 67060
> 
> View attachment 67062


Great Christmas pix! and Wow she's a hard worker! Happy New Year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

BarbS said:


> They change so Fast, don't they? He's adorable.


He is getting way to big.


----------



## Tclem

This is what happens when you take a redneck kid to a nice restaurant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

My grandma and I, she's one of my biggest supporters and would sell the shirt off of her back for me. She's 79 and gets around better than most people I know!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Kevin

Elliot she is beautiful I can see the love of life in her eyes, and you have it too. You are from good stock. 

What shirt are you wearing? Love that embroidered eagle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I believe it's american eagle although I'm not sure! I make sure to visit her everyday and she's finally realizing she's getting up there in age a little bit and starting to let me do chores around the house for her! If I don't offer she'll go out there and weedeat during the mid of summer!

Reactions: +Karma 3


----------



## Kevin

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I believe it's american eagle although I'm not sure! I make sure to visit her everyday and she's finally realizing she's getting up there in age a little bit and starting to let me do chores around the house for her! If I don't offer she'll go out there and weedeat during the mid of summer!



You're a good man Elliot. The world is a better place because of the young men in your generation like you. We old fogies get depressed sometimes because we allow ourselves to see only the bad from your generation, but there's plenty of great examples from your generation that should remind us that all is not lost, and you are a fine example of that. Thanks for the reminder that we all have hope.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## davidgiul

Rachelle (youngest daughter) and me at Waimea Canyon on the west side of Kauai. It was a frigid 59 degrees.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> This is what happens when you take a redneck kid to a nice restaurant.



Better to lick the plate than the bus window....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Great pic Dave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good to see you back Dave. Glad your surviving that harsh weather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davidgiul

NYWoodturner said:


> Good to see you back Dave. Glad your surviving that harsh weather


Yeah, this cold weather is killing me. I have to work outdoors these days.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal

My nephews love a kids show called fireman Sam, so today when they came over I let em be firemen for the morning .

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> My nephews love a kids show called fireman Sam, so today when they came over I let em be firemen for the morning .
> 
> View attachment 69378 View attachment 69379 View attachment 69382


At least smile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Paxton is getting to big. 
Top gun



 


Wood inspector








Dirty sock fight. 




 

His batmobile

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Paxton is getting to big.
> Top gun
> 
> View attachment 69439
> 
> 
> Wood inspector
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69440
> 
> 
> Dirty sock fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69441
> 
> His batmobile
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69442



That is one serious face w the sunglasses on lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> That is one serious face w the sunglasses on lol


He is a bad dude lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

My buddy and I goofin around...


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 69547
> 
> My buddy and I goofin around...


Nobody comment on this please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Tony remind me why I'm sending YOU snakewoood? 

I sent 3 of the 4 winners boxes yesterday. But your box is a MFRB because I included thet laminated blank and some other stuff that was piling up for you and it wouldn't fit in the drop box so it's still in the truck. If I go into town I will drop it off today. Okay Mr. Snakewood?


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> Nobody comment on this please



There are no words that can adequately relay my thoughts anyway........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony remind me why I'm sending YOU snakewoood?
> 
> I sent 3 of the 4 winners boxes yesterday. But your box is a MFRB because I included thet laminated blank and some other stuff that was piling up for you and it wouldn't fit in the drop box so it's still in the truck. If I go into town I will drop it off today. Okay Mr. Snakewood?


Oh yeah more wood yes and ou are sending it to me because I am your best friend in the entire state of georgissippiisiana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Nobody comment on this please



Awe come on....I posted that purposely.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> If I go into town I will drop it off today. Okay Mr. Snakewood?



That's fine Boss, whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Awe come on....I posted that purposely.


Well I know paxton has a sippy cup. I just hope he grows out of it unlike some people.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker

My princess and our 4 legged family. Black lab, miniature poodle, and a schnauzer.

Thank goodness she doesn't look like me...

My daily commute.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Better picture of my shadow/floor sweeper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## eaglea1

A new addition to the family (The puppy Kevin !)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem

My buddy working with me this evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem

My man has been watching me to much. 
Go ahead @Kevin. I know you will add some good quotes to this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73659


Hahahahahaha that is a good one.


----------



## Kevin

Well today is turning out to be a good one. Cleo is out of the woods at least for now, and my daughter just sent some sneak peeks at the family photos they just had done. She has my 3rd grandson in the oven it'll be here first week of May.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are awesome pictures Kevin - the boys are getting big. Great news on Cleo too

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Beautiful family Kevin! Congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Great fam pics Kevin. !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Great pics Kevin. I bet those boys could get to be a hand full if they really wanted to. Are they 6-7? That is a fun age.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Um, Kevin, I don't know how they do things down south but you generally aren't supposed to put kids in the oven. Up here child services frowns on that.....

Cute kids and glad to hear about Cleo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Colin, down here we do that to get them acclimated to the heat!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

My twin grands waiting for their new baby brother to arrive . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Cai Nicholas 6 lbs 15 oz :-)

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

CONGRATULATIONS GRANDPA KEVIN!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Congrats on the new arrival

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The twins are getting big! Congrats on the growing family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congratulation Kevin and Terry! Send our best to your daughter. So is this group of 3 boys known as the Future FBE Loggers of America?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

THIS. IS. EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Way cool Kevin, Congratulations to you and yours, all my best!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Congrats, Kevin!

But now we are a name short for our trade!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats Kevin !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Congrats Grandpa Kevin.

Those twins look like double trouble for sure. They also look pretty proud to be new big brothers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Our youngest graduating college this weekend. First bachelors degree in the family in 90 some years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin

You and Stef rock Brinkster. And congrats to your son for staying the course that I'm sure you and Stef laid out for him. great job on everyone's part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats just plain awesome. Seems like he should be your oldest and not your youngest... but a proud moment either way. Congratulations to you all three.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

You should be proud Brink! My only one is a Sophomore in college and I'm sweating it to keep him going forward. Good job!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is that why you're in my neck of woods?

Congrats on the proud papa moment. You all look very happy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some friends that I very much admire, what a great pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Thanks, everyone. That just leaves two out of the four in school. 

Hopefully, next January, we do it again in Brooklyn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Awesome, Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> Cai Nicholas 6 lbs 15 oz :-)
> 
> View attachment 78109
> 
> View attachment 78110


I missed this! SUPER Congratulations!


----------



## BarbS

Here's our newest addition, which makes nine for me. He turns one in mid-June, born on Father's Day last year. He's something of a goofball.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

At that age they're all goofballs....lol

Good pic too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Great looking kid Mimi. 



BarbS said:


> He's something of a goofball.



All of us Gemini's are goofball's you know that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray

Kids have so many graduations nowadays. This is ladybird finishing preschool. I wish she would stay 5 forever. Selfish I know, but she's so sweet. Missing all four front teeth, and she's the only kid I got not playing hockey!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Look at that cute little guy.


----------



## Kevin

My wife just asked who's that blue kid? I said it must be Marc depressed for having to be at school for pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I think I was 4 in that pic....
It's supposed to be a black n white photo...idk why it came out blue. And I was always happy to go to school. Play all day, nap time, free lunch, and did I mention play all day?


----------



## Tclem

Teaching my buddy to swim 





 



Picking out his tools at woodcraft

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Tclem said:


> Picking out his tools at woodcraft



Start 'em out young - start 'em out right! My little guy loves going into Woodcraft and Rockler with me - and I love taking him in there with me.


----------



## Kevin

Y'all have been posting some retro images and the 70s picture thread got me looking back. Here's a few from the early 90s of me and my daughter. If you look at the first picture in this thread you will see her sitting by me with her family, this was her as a 2 year old in June of 1992 holding her newborn baby brother. 



 


I don't know who this guy is but he looks pretty squared away. I was a Sunday school teacher and this was taken after I had prepared my lesson and we were headed to church. That may shock some of you.  


 

She was a daddy's girl. Still is. Us in my drum room/office.


 


Playtime. She loved to be hauled around like this she'd squeal in utter delight. 


 





She getting a little older. Looks like a little fashion model. I am 33 in this pic below. 


 

My mom said her scanner is broke but she will probably have another maybe by this weekend and she'll scan some 70s of me. That will be a laugh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

I just looked at a picture of @Kevin holding a picture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Great pix Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool pics Kev, Thanks for that little peak into your life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Awesome pics Kevin! I love the baby blue outfit you're rocking in the one pic! Waayyyy coolll

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Three generations of Tonys ! I'm the middle one. Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Few pics.Grand Daughter sitting on my old lathe.



She's growing up. :( with my middle son ( her dad)Seth





Youngest son Skyler





Ok a few really old pics just for laughs.My brother holding our pet woodchuck back in about 1975 ( i think)LOL




And last, can you you guess which one of these was me back 100 years ago?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Just scanned this pic to the puter. One of the last pics of my oldest son. Died 10 years ago july 2. Also my oldest nephew, and more like Solomons big brother, then a cousin. He also passed away just over 1 year ago. So this pic means a lot to the wife and me. O Sol is the one standing, and Scott is the one sitting.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Three generations of Tonys ! I'm the middle one. Tony
> 
> View attachment 81210



You sure you are not the one with the purple hair?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> Just scanned this pic to the puter. One of the last pics of my oldest son. Died 10 years ago july 2. Also my oldest nephew, and more like Solomons big brother, then a cousin. He also passed away just over 1 year ago. So this pic means a lot to the wife and me. O Sol is the one standing, and Scott is the one sitting.
> 
> View attachment 81242




Nice pics Steve...but good greif man. That ones a heartbreaker.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Me as a teenager and a fun pic with my daughter years ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great Pics Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Three generations of Tonys ! I'm the middle one. Tony
> 
> View attachment 81210



This one taken about 3 or 4 years ago but this is 4 generations of us: My dad, me, my son, and my grand boys. Need to update it to get my latest grand boy in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Johnturner

Here's one of my grandson.

He's about 5 months here now he's 8 months now. Our first - Grand kids are great.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> View attachment 82729



Dang Tony when did little Pax start walking? He's going to be getting his driver's license before you know it. Doesn't seem like no time he was crawling around on the floor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Dang Tony when did little Pax start walking? He's going to be getting his driver's license before you know it. Doesn't seem like no time he was crawling around on the floor!


Been walking since jan. 1 year old he is 18 months now. By tomorrow he will be 13 and in college by the start of next week. He is bad news. He walks around saying "I'm bad". He loves it outside won't watch cartoons or play inside. Has to be out with the cats and dogs or riding the lawn mower

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

Grinding steel today. Hot in all that ppe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Me and my buddy at the ball tournament this weekend
He did everything I did

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Me and my buddy at the ball tournament this weekend
> He did everything I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83114



But did you do everything he did ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> But did you do everything he did ?


Yep. It was so hot I drank his sippy
He fell down running and so did I (everybody laughs at the fat boy face first in the dirt trying to get out of batter box ) turned a triple into a single but I did go yard a couple of times and got to jog

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good grief Tony he's growing fast, seems like yesterday he was just born.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

woodtickgreg said:


> Good grief Tony he's growing fast, seems like yesterday he was just born.


Yep I can remember doing. A give a way for guessing his weight and time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

My wife watched the nephews for a little while this morning and I put them to work "helping" me clean some of the clutter around my cutting area. They were supposed to bring their mason jar piggy banks my wife made for them but they forgot, so we used two seperate tupperware containers for their nickels . I gave em a nickel for every "good" scrap they found that I could get a pen blank out of and designated a box for em. All the "bad" pieces went in a diff box . the lil guy lasted 20 min then said he needed a break lol. The 5 year old kept going for another 15 mins and then their parents showed up and he was bummed cuz he likes "helping" .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tclem

Give me a nickel and I'll come coext your scraps too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Give me a nickel and I'll come coext your scraps too



I'd have to have my nephews make you empty your pockets when you left

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Give me a nickel and I'll come coext your scraps too



Another Tonyism

*co-*
prefix
1.
together; joint or jointly; mutual or mutually

*EXT *
The definition of EXT is "Extension"

Tony isn't volunteering to help you Tom, he's saying he needs to find someone to help him with an excuse to get an extension on having to show up for work. IOW he'll never step foot on the jobsite.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

Don't let them get away with this, @Tclem -- tell them it was something autocorrect did ...


----------



## Tclem

duncsuss said:


> Don't let them get away with this, @Tclem -- tell them it was something autocorrect did ...


Sometimes I use code language so those Texas and Carolina clowns can't understand what I'm saying

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jerry B

I don't usually take pictures, except when they're mug shots 

But, I do happen to have this one lying around of me and the Shop Boss taking a break

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tclem

Jerry B said:


> I don't usually take pictures, except when they're mug shots
> 
> But, I do happen to have this one lying around of me and the Shop Boss taking a break
> View attachment 83326


Who is that guy behind you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B

that's just some old cantankerous bum I picked up roaming the streets, he looked hungry, so I brought him home and put him to work ,
now I seem to be stuck with him as he won't leave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

How come shop boss has his forelegs shaved, Blood work?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> How come shop boss has his forelegs shaved, Blood work?


Same question I was going to ask.


----------



## Jerry B

yes, exactly ...... he had a couple masses removed from his hind legs, 
the shaved areas are where they did blood work, and where his IV was while in surgery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

He's a great looking dog, glad he's ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

This is why I don't turn bowls anymore. Little creep keeps dropping them off of his head

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Kevin said:


> She getting a little older. Looks like a little fashion model. I am 33 in this pic below.
> View attachment 81025


I didn't know you took your part in acting, though! Loved the Sahara back in '05!
http://images.starpulse.com/pictures/2014/01/18/previews/Steve Zahn-AES-121982.jpg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Not what I had in mind when my wife suggested an italian spa treatment for the girls...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jonathan you know she got that from you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Jonathan you know she got that from you


Oh, I'm sure there's a picture of me somewhere looking very similar. What's weird is she takes after her mom, the other one is little me.


----------



## Brink

Rare sighting.
Me hot.
Swim good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

My Family






This is how I spend some quality time with my grandaughter .... I started her dirt kart racing when she was 5 ... Last two years raced her in this kart at the Midwest nationals ... A 5 race series

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tclem

My buddy knows what this is. Wud wud dada

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> View attachment 88020


Your comments make me want to start a thread just for pictures so you can comment. Lol. Good thing I have a band saw son lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Two of my little angels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Two of my little angels... 

View attachment 88225


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats just all kinds of hilarious. Glad to see she's back home. Her eyes still look tired though. How is she doing?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Its obvious breakfast was their plan...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats just all kinds of hilarious. Glad to see she's back home. Her eyes still look tired though. How is she doing?


Seems to be a lot better. Still wheezing and rattling but perked up. Her and sissy get together and can tear down the house. When they're apart, they're the sweetest little angels.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Its obvious breakfast was their plan...


Yep. Omlets by the looks of it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Round 2 today. Fridge now has a lock on it that I even struggle with.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

Time to don your corporal epaulets for punishment of the same.


----------



## Brink

Egg haters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

May hate eggs, but love wood. See how they started with a simple wood flooring egg salad and have progressed to the omelet on a plank style. We're getting $3.00 a dozen thanks to bird flu and kids like those. Sad thing is with eggs rising in price the grainery wants to jack the prices even when avian grain warehouses are at a surplus. Must be that new "common core" math.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

They are either telling you they are hungry and want breakfast or they want to learn to cook. Either way you need to step it up Dad!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Either way you need to step it up Dad!


I did step it up. I put a lock on the fridge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody

My wife and I went to FL a few weeks ago. Stayed in a condo on the Redneck Riviera between Pensacola and Panama City. I'm not a fan of FL as I spent way too many summer vacations sweltering in Miami at my grandparents house when I was growing up. This place wasn't bad though. Clean beaches and condos but the town of Destin was over commercialized. I've never seen so many restaurants and women's fashion stores. I liked the drive down there on I-65. Northern AL looks real nice. Just the right mix of hills and flat ground. Gary

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem

Little creep is getting big.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar

Found a photo in color and found one somehow went to greyscale. ......know what I'm say'n

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Molokai said:


> And this is how i really look when not diving
> 
> View attachment 33316


Slick willy


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> Now trying my iPhone.
> 
> View attachment 33299
> 
> The picture is actually a screen capture that was zoomed in by Gail's sister. You would not normally get the banner at the top and bottom of the photo.
> The steps are the same on the iPhone as the iPad. (which are basically identical to posting from your computer)


Look who I stumbled upon. A hillbilly living in the city

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Tclem said:


> View attachment 38271
> Here's some of me an my better half, my niece acting silly, and me with a stupid hog that thought he could whip my yard dogs.
> View attachment 38270 View attachment 38272


Fattest in these pictures. Wife, me or the hog


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Fattest in these pictures. Wife, me or the hog



Ooh...if she ever sees you callin her that.....oh whoopin will be a comin jack.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Ooh...if she ever sees you callin her that.....oh whoopin will be a comin jack.....


Watch and see. I'm the king around here jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Fattest in these pictures. Wife, me or the hog



Are you asking like _"Who's the biggest fathead?"_ as in "dumbass"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## frankp

I finally went through the entire thread (I haven't looked at it in a couple years) and one thing I noticed. The members (at least the male members) of WB have definitely married up! I'm no exception. Unfortunately I can't seem to upload any pictures at the moment to prove it.


----------



## Kevin

frankp said:


> .... Unfortunately I can't seem to upload any pictures at the moment to prove it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## frankp

Honest, Kevin. Every picture I try errors out with no further explanation than "there was a problem uploading your file". I'll try again from my home computer later.


----------



## Kevin

frankp said:


> Honest, Kevin. Every picture I try errors out with no further explanation than "there was a problem uploading your file". I'll try again from my home computer later.



Hmm do you mind if I log into your account and troubleshoot?


----------



## frankp

Go for it... I've never had this kind of error before. Not sure if it's on my end or not.


----------



## Kevin

frankp said:


> Go for it... I've never had this kind of error before. Not sure if it's on my end or not.



Okay lemme try to upload something . . .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## frankp

This is Kevin testing Frank's account . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Not on this end Frank. Might be your firewall at work? 

But hey how did you get one of my family photos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp

Thanks @Kevin. Never had issue with the firewall before but they've been doing a bunch of stuff this week so it may just be that. I'll try from home and if I have any issues I'll let you know.


----------



## frankp

Okay, testing from home and it works...

Me and the wife a couple years back after a charity gala for her work.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sidecar

Tclem said:


> Fattest in these pictures. Wife, me or the hog


Hog .........!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

frankp said:


> Okay, testing from home and it works...
> 
> Me and the wife a couple years back after a charity gala for her work.View attachment 94602



oh my goodness.....


----------



## frankp

@ripjack13 , like I said, I married up.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 97425


Some things I can handle. This is plain out scary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Here's us yesterday in Dallas right after my step-daughter's wedding. This is my daughter, her hub, my wife, and my 4 grand children. I would say my 4 grand boys but we don't know what is in the oven yet boy or girl and they are waiting until it is born to find out . . . 





The bride and groom . . .

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Here's us yesterday in Dallas right after my step-daughter's wedding. This is my daughter, her hub, my wife, and my 4 grand children. I would say my 4 grand boys but we don't know what is in the oven yet boy or girl and they are waiting until it is born to find out . . .
> 
> View attachment 98514
> 
> The bride and groom . . .
> View attachment 98515



Beautiful family Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Here's us yesterday in Dallas right after my step-daughter's wedding. This is my daughter, her hub, my wife, and my 4 grand children. I would say my 4 grand boys but we don't know what is in the oven yet boy or girl and they are waiting until it is born to find out . . .
> 
> View attachment 98514
> 
> The bride and groom . . .
> View attachment 98515

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

Grandsons sure have grown- last time I saw them they were little guys. GREAT picture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Grandsons sure have grown- last time I saw them they were little guys. GREAT picture.


That was Kevin who was a little guy last time you saw him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

We have one in the oven- Number 6 but right now this is our youngest. hard to believe how fast they grow. Them and the kids are why gramps hair is white and Kathie will be shortest in family again- soon. Izzy is 5 in this picture.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Seems like yesterday this little knucklehead was born and I was doing a give a way on here

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> That was Kevin who was a little guy last time you saw him.



That there's funny I don't care who you are! Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink

Tclem said:


> That was Kevin who was a little guy last time you saw him.



And he still is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Happy luck o the kevin day....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 99655
> Happy luck o the kevin day....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Found the lets see your mug section , LOL
1st off, wood working will be taking a back seat in another week for 6 weeks. 
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20120512_084049-1.jpg

Here is a cool one. Total rehab of the carriage and clean up on the cannon in the shop,It has since been donated to the USS Constitution In Baltimore
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/P1010970.jpg
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/P1010961-1.jpg

I do have a tendency to get bearded up 
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20120229_121635.jpg

Ol 50 cal Flintlock my favorite. 
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/CIMG0245-1.jpg

Little fishing now and then up on Eire
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/IMG_1522.jpg

Family pic, youngest in 3rd year engineering, wife and I, Oldest son and wife and 2nd son and wife , 
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/328898931221264015-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

My grandson said I needed to have these because they're my friends....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Heres my lil darling with my oldest son the welder.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## norman vandyke

Just noticed I haven't put anything up here. 

Here's the boss and our little bubbadubs at the zoo.

And this is me and the little guy checking out a John Deere at a tractor show.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

We have a nice big wall I painted a lil while ago (@Kevin )
And we were making dinosaurs and volcanos and spelling out words all in chalk....



 
I spelled out the word "wood" and he wanted to know how to spell wood barter....

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

'm sitting about three yards inside the woods and I have a bird coming through the woods to me then I hear a gobble from down in the field and that's a bird I was after. When that bird got close to me and gobbled the bird that was in the woods coming to me he just kind of pucked quite like and went away. I had my jake and two hens sitting on a little rise in the middle of the field so they could be seen all four sides. 1st I see his tail come up and he popped his head up next and he's facing me I let him have it with the three and a half inch. I walked up to get him over the rise and he wasn't there, I walked into the woods about 35 yards and found him. 10" 1"&1". Last week I walked the ridge and heard him gobble figured he was a dead bird. He has worn his spurs down, they resemble western birds spurs that get worned down by the hard ground. 
I heard at least 10 different Tom, some on surrounding property's. 
Old farm built in the 1850s, trout stream that gets stocked. Old customer I had not heard from in 8 years calls me and says; I've got a new place come hunt. I need to remember to put the fly rod in the van.
Harper's Ferry is off in the distance. I was sitting on a high ridge .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DaveHawk

One more thing, my profile Burzilian Rosewoood call took this bird.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DaveHawk

My ol friend from college, our mentor took both of us aside and told us we will not be making money as artist , who of thunk that back then but he trained Bill in gilding and me in painting conservation. So after40 years we're finially working on a job together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

1. Wife and I.
2. dad son and me.
3. son and I.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

I don't recall of I ever posted anything in this thread and I'm too lazy to look. Here's my wife and I at an event a couple months ago, 



 


Here's the kids on the last day of school a few weeks back

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> View attachment 108225


Not at all what I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> View attachment 108225



That's an excellent picture. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not at all what I expected.



I got a haircut today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 108225



Your wife is all over some guy. Maybe time to check up on her?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Your wife is all over some guy. Maybe time to check up on her?



Lucky guy.
Very, very lucky guy

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 108241


No photo bombing Mrs rip? How disappointing... I include my wife in every picture so I look better. The first is her and I, the second is me alone.









See what I mean? Always have the wife in the pic...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 108241



We'd better paddle faster, I'm hearing banjo music....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> No photo bombing Mrs rip? How disappointing... .


Anytime I try to get a pic of her it looks one of these two photos....
"Dear" in headlights....


 
or a....
Disgusted "dear"




She hates getting her pic taken.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Anytime I try to get a pic of her it looks one of these two photos....
> "Dear" in headlights....
> View attachment 108257
> or a....
> Disgusted "dear"
> View attachment 108259
> 
> She hates getting her pic taken.....



Dude, you are so going to be dead when she logs in!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like the bottom one, at least she knows how to communicate with you in a language you understand, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I like the bottom one, at least she knows how to communicate with you in a language you understand, lol.




yep.....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Dude, you are so going to be dead when she logs in!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Dude, you are so going to be dead when she logs in!!!! Tony


----------



## ripjack13

I just found a picture of @Don Ratcliff





Pineapple boy.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Family vacation. Me, da Moma, and three boys. Daughter is still in Australia.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

imposter's !!!!! you could throw out a banana and it would be safe!!! Besides @Brink you don't have ink on your hairy calves!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> imposter's !!!!! you could throw out a banana and it would be safe!!! Besides @Brink you don't have ink on your hairy calves!!



Ink? On me? I'm way to pretty for that stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

I guess I've been a member long enough to post a photo.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Ray D said:


> I guess I've been a member long enough to post a photo.
> View attachment 112273



You were a member long enough on June 12th of this year. Nice bird!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D

Kevin said:


> You were a member long enough on June 12th of this year. Nice bird!


Thanks Kevin. One of my Osceola's from last spring. I'm going to head out to Texas in the near future and try to harvest a Rio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Ray D said:


> Thanks Kevin. One of my Osceola's from last spring. I'm going to head out to Texas in the near future and try to harvest a Rio.


@Ray D What area of Texas?


----------



## Ray D

Wildthings said:


> What area of Texas?


Not sure yet. Been doing some on line research looking for areas with a strong Rio population. You turkey hunt?


----------



## Wildthings

Absolutely, anytime I can find a place to hunt!. The Hill Country, South TX and the Edwards Plateau areas are covered up with Rios

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

Wildthings said:


> Absolutely, anytime I can find a place to hunt!. The Hill Country, South TX and the Edwards Plateau areas are covered up with Rios


Can you recommend an outfitter in those areas?


----------



## Wildthings

I don't have anyone in mind but let me check around! Wait!Chris Crocker does some unbelievably dove hunts. Hunting with him again in 3 weeks.
He also offers Turkey hunts and I would have to believe he would take care of you like he does on our dove hunts!! Check him out here ->Crocker

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

At the reunion with my daughter her hub and my 4 grands . . . .






I think now that they have a girl they gonna quit. Darnit.

That silver-headed guy right behind my head is my last uncle - my dad's younger brother. There were 5 of them but he and my dad are the last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> At the reunion with my daughter her hub and my 4 grands . . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 112726
> 
> I think now that they have a girl they gonna quit. Darnit.
> 
> That silver-headed guy right behind my head is my last uncle - my dad's younger brother. There were 5 of them but he and my dad are the last.




Dessert plates... I love family gatherings like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> At the reunion with my daughter her hub and my 4 grands . . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 112726
> 
> I think now that they have a girl they gonna quit. Darnit.
> 
> That silver-headed guy right behind my head is my last uncle - my dad's younger brother. There were 5 of them but he and my dad are the last.



That's a good looking family! Your daughter must take after her momma! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those boys look just like you man...only with curly hair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Those boys look just like you man...only with curly hair.



Poor boys don't say that! I don't see it but if you say so.


----------



## deltatango

A few years ago -

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

deltatango said:


> A few years ago -


 Is that burl- covered tree behind you in a pallet coming into your Shop?


----------



## deltatango

Yep - there were three sections 6 feet tall. Got that one from Oregon. Most of it is used, but not all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Those boys look just like you man...only with curly hair.



And bigger, too

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Relaxing last weekend with my lil sweetie

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

The wife and I at Mystic lake.





My kid taking a drive in my first car. 1968 Rambler.





My kid's first time fishing. No fish but plenty of fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc

norman vandyke said:


> The wife and I at Mystic lake.View attachment 114015My kid taking a drive in my first car. 1968 Rambler.View attachment 114016My kid's first time fishing. No fish but plenty of fun.View attachment 114017



The first line said "...at mystic lake" and I was confused a minute, up here that's the casino

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Schroedc said:


> The first line said "...at mystic lake" and I was confused a minute, up here that's the casino


Up here it's a reservoir near the top of the mountains. Haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

norman vandyke said:


> The wife and I at Mystic lake.View attachment 114015My kid taking a drive in my first car. 1968 Rambler.View attachment 114016My kid's first time fishing. No fish but plenty of fun.View attachment 114017



AWESOME MAN! Those are the pictures to look back on one day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Y'all don't tell Norm, but he's got his hat on backwards, or inside out or something! All the writin is goin in the wrong direction!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This was taken a few years ago, it's hard to believe but I have always looked this good....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Cast pictures from your Little Rascals tour of duty there or what Gilligan?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was taken a few years ago, it's hard to believe but I have always looked this good....
> 
> 
> View attachment 114032



Looks like you're constipated in that picture

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Looks like you're constipated in that picture



Or in the middle of pinching one off....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was taken a few years ago, it's hard to believe but I have always looked this good....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114032



Michele says you have a hellova sh*t eating grin as if you're planning your next shenanigan....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The camera lady had big boobs, I was thinking "lunch" nomnomnom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Looks like you're constipated in that picture


Again...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kenbo

My mom is here from the east coast for Christmas. It was nice to actually get my whole family together for a picture. Daughters, wife, me, my mom and the daughter's boyfriends. It was a nice day. Anyway, here's the pic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> My mom is here from the east coast for Christmas. It was nice to actually get my whole family together for a picture. Daughters, wife, me, my mom and the daughter's boyfriends. It was a nice day. Anyway, here's the pic.
> View attachment 119178
> 
> View attachment 119177



Beautiful family Ken! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Great Picture!! Tell mom to smile!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What a great pic Kenn! And brother I can really see the weight loss in you. Your looking much better, keep up the good work my friend so you can enjoy that pretty wife and great looking family for years to come.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider

I don't think I've ever put my photo here lol. Well...here you go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Me and the kiddo playing around with those filters. I'm Gene. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Those filters are crazy good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Wait, we're having a carnival party this weekend! :D
Nice one Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got to meet @Nature Man and his beautiful wife Candy today. She said he could build a big shop but he doesn't. Perhaps the long months of rain in northern California has made his thinker a bit soggy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

You met a Wb'er and didn't wear your wb hats!!!???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Strider said:


> I don't think I've ever put my photo here lol. Well...here you go!
> View attachment 119294



Good lookin mane you got there...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You met a Wb'er and didn't wear your wb hats!!!???


I brought my hat for that reason and forgot it this morning when I left.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> I brought my hat for that reason and forgot it this morning when I left.



Leave it to an islander... Surprising they kicked him outta Michigan along time ago....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Leave it to an islander... Surprising they kicked him outta Michigan along time ago....


I was a uper...


----------



## Wildthings

oops


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was a uper...



You must mean yooper?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> You must mean yooper?


That's what I said phonetically to test your knowledge. You passed, good job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Michigander wanna be island reject
uper? sheesh who are you kidding, test my a$$!!! Nice backpedal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Michigander wanna be island reject
> uper? sheesh who are you kidding, test my a$$!!! Nice backpedal.



I think hes really confused as to where hes from.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

He got that confused with Ugly - Commonly pronounced Yoogly. As in so ugly as to command a capital U.


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> He got that confused with Ugly - Commonly pronounced Yoogly. As in so ugly as to command a capital U.


Also confused with fugly, lol.


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Also confused with fugly, lol.




And, then there is the occasional fUgly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got finally meet @Schroedc today!
I gotta tell you all he is exactly what I expected, he is as warm and easy to get along with in person as he is on the forum. We kinda had a late meeting due to travel problems and the fact that he blew a heater hose on his van on the way here. He drove for 10 hours ish, and I for 2, and we met in the middle. Wish we could have had more time but we closed the restaurant as it was. We will get together again one day, until then here's a pic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

There's food still left on the plate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome....I'm happy for you both, yet jealous at the same time...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Awesome....I'm happy for you both, yet jealous at the same time...


Your next dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think Don's gunna be next. Him n Colin are going to meet up for the crazy islanders CK...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

And I'm jealous of that too.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Very cool guys! It's always great to meet up with other WBrs!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I guess @Schroedc Is making the rounds? @woodtickgreg Did he come meet you with a box truck and take all your wood too?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

No but when we met I was sworn to secrecy, his plan to come and take all your wood was safe with me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I see how this works. You guys suck 

That's it, I'm moving back to paradise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 128381



That is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Got half a mind to frame that one and hang it on the wall in the shop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Got half a mind to frame that one and hang it on the wall in the shop!



Do it.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 128381

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh so funny, me raffing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

It was great to meet Don. Hit home about 330am, unloaded and returned the truck. I'm sleeping now.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> It was great to meet Don. Hit home about 330am, unloaded and returned the truck. I'm sleeping now.



Sleep typing. I love it....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

At Marc's house, gonna count the FRB in his shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1

You have no idea how much goofier you look with your wife's little bitty cap on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You have no idea how much goofier you look with your wife's little bitty cap on!



Maya is the coolest one in that shot!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmmmmmmm... Tony. I think the goofy lookin islander is suggesting you rethink that comment!


----------



## rocky1

I'm just not sure which goofy lookin islander is suggesting such.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Well, Marc looks pretty cool in the 2nd one too!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm just a little jealous as I'd like to meet all of you knuckleheads.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You have no idea how much goofier you look with your wife's little bitty cap on!



Who said it was his wifes? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Who said it was his wifes? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ClintW came to visit from Minnesota, whats your excuse?

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Too much water between me and you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ClintW came to visit from Minnesota, whats your excuse?
> 
> View attachment 131218



It ain't Texas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Too much water between me and you.



There is a new fangled way to travel called an aeroplane. Are you related to @Mike1950 ? Slightly younger brother or something...



Tony said:


> It ain't Texas

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Too much water between me and you.



Is it really? Maybe it's just enough. Like a moat. Keeps the undesirables out....sometimes. (they let him back on the island, so it doesn't work to well)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Is it really? Maybe it's just enough. Like a moat. Keeps the undesirables out....sometimes. (they let him back on the island, so it doesn't work to well)


i told them i am the best sillisippian deterrent who thought he could swim here. They paid me to come back.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> . Are you related to @Mike1950 ? Slightly younger brother or something...



That would be Moses...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> There is a new fangled way to travel called an aeroplane. Are you related to @Mike1950 ? Slightly younger brother or something...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


>


Ah yes, the texas state anthem...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ClintW came to visit from Minnesota, whats your excuse?
> 
> View attachment 131218


It was fun time with lots of various conversation! Always fun to meet a fellow woodworker. Thanks for the great time!

Also got a nice little gift from @Don Ratcliff :

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ClintW said:


> It was fun time with lots of various conversation! Always fun to meet a fellow woodworker. Thanks for the great time!
> 
> Also got a nice little gift from @Don Ratcliff :
> View attachment 131259


Wow those are nice!  Did I Grab The Wrong Ones?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ClintW

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow those are nice!  Did I Grab The Wrong Ones?


I spent awhile getting the light just right to make the curl really pop ;)

Many thanks! I will make something beautiful, maybe once winter comes in Minnesota I can send you some rare white stuff, I know how much you Islanders long for it ;)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ClintW said:


> I spent awhile getting the light just right to make the curl really pop ;)
> 
> Many thanks! I will make something beautiful, maybe once winter comes in Minnesota I can send you some rare white stuff, I know how much you Islanders long for it ;)


 I love that stuff; but if you want to have fun send a big ol box to @Tony with a gopro to record all the um, excitement? I imagine it would be like @Brink opening a box of slithering things.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> I love that stuff; but if you want to have fun send a big ol box to @Tony with a gopro to record all the um, excitement? I imagine it would be like @Brink opening a box of slithering things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brinkster, you don't like snakes?


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Brinkster, you don't like snakes?



I heard he loves em....


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Brinkster, you don't like snakes?



NO!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Just got home from a meet up with @Ralph Muhs 
Very very nice guy. Nice beach house. Saw the disco ball light too....


 



 

Had a few beers and chatted it up for a couple hours. 
The work he has done on the house is incredible !!

Nice to meet a fellow wb'er. Till we meet again in September....cheers !

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Inspirational. I see a future friendship growing. @ripjack13 doesn't yet know the good fortune we both have coming

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ralph Muhs said:


> Inspirational. I see a future friendship growing. @ripjack13 doesn't yet know the good fortune we both have coming


Just don't send him anything in a flat rate box. He uses them as jack stands when he works on his broke arse Ranger of his. He wont even look inside. Best thing to do is send the boxes to me and I will open them and post pics that will make him happy. It is a Win-Win...Win... I will send you my address in a PM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Hardy har harrrr......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just don't send him anything in a flat rate box. He uses them as jack stands when he works on his broke arse Ranger of his. He wont even look inside. Best thing to do is send the boxes to me and I will open them and post pics that will make him happy. It is a Win-Win...Win... I will send you my address in a PM.


Sounds logical

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ralph Muhs said:


> Sounds logical


I do not even understand what that means...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Inspirational. I see a future friendship growing. @ripjack13 doesn't yet know the good fortune we both have coming



I love a good fortune. Specially when it's so close and has a nice scenic drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Very cool guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Potential workshop in Ct

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Ralph Muhs said:


> Potential workshop in Ct
> 
> View attachment 131936
> 
> View attachment 131937



Workbench looks about the right height for Me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson

Ralph Muhs said:


> Potential workshop in Ct
> 
> View attachment 131936
> 
> View attachment 131937


Sweet!


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a little rough don't you think?
Ok I suppose you can tough it out and make a shop out of it. Lots of Windows for day dreaming too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a little rough don't you think?
> Ok I suppose you can tough it out and make a shop out of it. Lots of Windows for day dreaming too!


Yes! This is in the "tower" on the top floor of the condo we are living in in Ct. it was an old foundary built in 1857. It is one big room with 5 windows on each of the 4 sides. I plan to bring my lathe back to Ct when we come back in September. West Virginia half time. Ct half time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that's very nice!


----------



## Lou Currier

That what I love and miss about New England.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

Here is a pic of the daughter and her 2 boys.



 

And here is my son with the oldest grandbaby

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Here is the group of hoodlums at SWAT. 

From left to right: @Fsyxxx, @JR Parks, me and @Bean_counter. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me and a couple of my furry friends.

Tigger is spying on me.


 The Stanley.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Is it just me, or is anyone else wondering why @Tony is wearing part of @Fsyxxx beard?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## TimR

@rocky1 this is for you. Found this little fellow while clearing yesterday, a flying squirrel, didn't know they were around here. I'm sure we don't have moose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

TimR said:


> @rocky1 this is for you. Found this little fellow while clearing yesterday, a flying squirrel, didn't know they were around here. I'm sure we don't have moose.
> View attachment 134840


That's a tiny little fella, rescue?


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a tiny little fella, rescue?


Nah, we just let em go. Probably a better chance on own than with us.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Caught a picture of one zipping past the lens on my one of game cameras one time! Haven't seen any around here otherwise, but I do now know we got 'em.


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> @rocky1 this is for you. Found this little fellow while clearing yesterday, a flying squirrel, didn't know they were around here. I'm sure we don't have moose.
> View attachment 134840



@rocky1 the flying squirrel and bullwinckle the moose!
Hahahahaaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Me and a couple of my furry friends.
> 
> Tigger is spying on me.
> View attachment 133195 The Stanley.
> View attachment 133196



Dang G! You thinned out good!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Dang G! You thinned out good!!


Thanks brother, still working at it. It's a lifestyle change that has helped me to meet my goals. I am feeling much better for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Here's me and my two kids from our visit to Maui when we lived on Oahu. @Don Ratcliff would know this place.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tankerbarr said:


> Here's me and my two kids from our visit to Maui when we lived on Oahu. @Don Ratcliff would know this place.
> 
> View attachment 141089


Iao valley is very beautiful.


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, three times this week, someone has stopped me and asked me if I knew I looked like someone. Its been a common occurrence over the years - and kinda fun.
What say you - do I look like him? I'm in the yella shirt and "singing" into a stapler.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, three times this week, someone has stopped me and asked me if I knew I looked like someone. Its been a common occurrence over the years - and kinda fun.
> What say you - do I look like him? I'm in the yella shirt and "singing" into a stapler.
> 
> View attachment 147032 View attachment 147033



You mean like @Mike1950? Yes, you do!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> You mean like @Mike1950? Yes, you do!



GRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

It's the White hair and beard. You could put that white hair and beard on Tony and he'd look like the guy on top. In miniature maybe, but he'd look like the guy on top!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> It's the White hair and beard. You could put that white hair and beard on Tony and he'd look like the guy on top. In miniature maybe, but he'd look like the guy on top!



I wish I could sing like him, I wouldn't have to sling knives for a living!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Holy guacamole... @Tony slings knives? We better be nice to him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Holy guacamole... @Tony slings knives? We better be nice to him



You mean you didn't know he was a sideshow act with the Rockem Sockem Circus?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Holy guacamole... @Tony slings knives? We better be nice to him


It's fine Lou, he drives around and they give him the ones needing to be sharpened after a beating in commercial kitchens. He gives them to someone that knows how to sharpen them. When they are done they tonyproff the blades so he can take them back. They know not to let him touch anything that will hurt him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Back in 1980 something....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OK Mork, time to step -it up to modern times! Where you at b+now brother? You really don't want to see where I was at Brother!! Nan-nu Nan Nu shasbut. Just say-in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OMG that's hilarious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

And you posted that ...because why?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

This one is almost scary... Except I was no where around when the little Sh1t was conceived. I was 2000 miles away!

Me on the left late 70s early 80s... Kid that works for us on the right, about a month ago.

Reactions: Funny 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 that is freaky 

@ripjack13 what is seen can’t be unseen! Men in tights

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> And you posted that ...because why?



well, it says, Member pictures....
Can't I reminisce dammit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... It is! Everyone that looks at it asks if I'm sure I didn't have anything to do with that. Sister-in-law asked if I made any deposits at the Sperm Bank that mighta got away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Whether you agree with him or not, I just get a kick out of listening to this guy. I think this one has some good observations:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MattW

Well, this is me, doing a cross country race back in January

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

NeilYeag said:


> Whether you agree with him or not, I just get a kick out of listening to this guy. I think this one has some good observations:


Yep I love me some Chad Prather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

That's me during winter rafting, a few years ago. Didn't change much in years, until a week or so ago. I went to the barber...or shearer!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Here is a photo made of me last fall.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony

@woodman6415, @AgainstThe Grain and myself are enjoying a SA Rampage hockey game tonight. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> @woodman6415, @AgainstThe Grain and myself are enjoying a SA Rampage hockey game tonight. Tony
> View attachment 163855



Are you standing...?....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Mr. Peet said:


> Are you standing...?....


Booster seat

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Are you standing...?....



He's standing on someone's lap....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

HOCKEY!!! WTH!!!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> HOCKEY!!! WTH!!!



I know, I know. Wendell is a big fan, he was explaining stuff to me all game long, I know nothing. We had a good time hanging out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Go Hockey! Go Preds!


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Go Hockey! Go Preds!



They got spanked 4-2 by the Rampage!


----------



## Ray D

Go Lightning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Don't beleive I've put a pic on here in awhile...

Just living it up in my drift boat

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Don't beleive I've put a pic on here in awhile...
> 
> Just living it up in my drift boat
> 
> View attachment 164000



Listening to some "country", Swan-son brothers....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Tony said:


> @woodman6415, @AgainstThe Grain and myself are enjoying a SA Rampage hockey game tonight. Tony
> View attachment 163855


I do miss a good hockey game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Have to say, go Blue Jackets this year!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

I don't know what got into the Blue Jackets - sweeping the Lightning - Whoda thunk!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bikeshooter

1956 or so

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bikeshooter

1976

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Waiting on the 2016 H-D bike picture David! @bikeshooter


----------



## bikeshooter

Wildthings said:


> Waiting on the 2016 H-D bike picture David! @bikeshooter



I seldom shoot HD's but there is this shot "borrowed" from another site.

165 HP / 264 pounds


 
https://www.cycleworld.com/2016/02/...-aris-prototype-racebike-cycle-world-classics


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Got to meet up with Larry @FranklinWorkshops yesterday. Beautiful country around there. Picked up a little wood and went to Hearne Hardwoods. Larry, thanks for the hospitality!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Great times when we members can meet up. Glad you came and made it home okay. The heat drained me and was glad I didn't have to drive seven hours to get home! Also happy you got to meet Rick Hearne and see his "little" wood store. Be sure to post that photo of the big leaf maple log.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here it is...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That tree had it all. Rick told us that if he ever did cut it, it would go to guitar sets. For now, it is a decoration in his large milling shop.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I would love to see the inside of it if he does mill it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

where would you begin?? I have these little (say 8 by 12 by 4 inches thick) burl pieces and I stress about how to mount, where to cut, what to do and they sit there. With a piece like that, put me in a corner of a padded cell and I might be happy the rest of my life staring at it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Garry, I agree. The way Rick talked about it, I doubt he will ever cut it. It's a great visual addition to his industrial shop. Eric, what was the price he said he would take for it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

$250,000


----------



## Mike Hill

Chump Change!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 169539



Oh wow! Look at all that curly stuff. And the little bumpies are cool too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric, it makes that Brazilian Rosewood burl look like a steal at only $10,000. You should have jumped on that one.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea, only if I could have used your checkbook!


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 169539


----------



## Lou Currier

Getting ready for the Friday 13th full moon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

think I'm going to lock myself in the house tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Here's the motley crew from today's meetup in Houston, from left to right:

@David Hill, James, @Mike1950, me, @AgainstThe Grain, @TXMoon, @woodman6415, and @Wildthings. Had a great time meeting up guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

It was great putting faces with names! Good times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10

Tony said:


> View attachment 172385
> 
> Here's the motley crew from today's meetup in Houston, from left to right:



Was this a scheduled shindig?


----------



## Tony

SubVet10 said:


> Was this a scheduled shindig?



https://woodbarter.com/threads/sept-28-houston.39731/

Yes it was. Mike started a thread saying he was coming down and we arranged to meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Woodhoarders at work ooops I mean WoodBarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

@Tony - how come you look so much shorter and wider from the backside in that last picture?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I thought you were supposed to have meet ups like this in dark alleys or under an overpass..........doing something like this in broad daylight; can't believe the cops weren't called!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Gdurfey said:


> I thought you were supposed to have meet ups like this in dark alleys or under an overpass..........doing something like this in broad daylight; can't believe the cops weren't called!!!!!!!


Best to hide activity’s like this in the open .. cops are patrolling dark alleys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> @Tony - how come you look so much shorter and wider from the backside in that last picture?


You noticed that, huh Rocky? Tony is just barely chin high to the bed rails.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

At least you did not pose like the ladies do. Knees together, hands on knees and bent over forward! 

I kinda like the TexasA&M shirt James had on. At least I think it says Texas A&M.


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> At least you did not pose like the ladies do. Knees together, hands on knees and bent over forward!
> 
> I kinda like the TexasA&M shirt James had on. At least I think it says Texas A&M.



That's @David Hill , he's an alum. Gig em!


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> View attachment 172385
> 
> Here's the motley crew from today's meetup in Houston, from left to right:
> 
> @David Hill, James, @Mike1950, me, @AgainstThe Grain, @TXMoon, @woodman6415, and @Wildthings. Had a great time meeting up guys!



Are you standing in a pot hole Tony?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Are you standing in a pot hole Tony?


There are no potholes in Texas - only oil exploration divots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SubVet10

Tony said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/sept-28-houston.39731/
> 
> Yes it was. Mike started a thread saying he was coming down and we arranged to meet


Well, shoot. Will have to catch the next one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Are you standing in a pot hole Tony?



If you can see his head... NO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

This crazy clown didn’t know how to act in the country Mississippi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

You guys look over dressed. Paxton has the right idea....
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> You guys look over dressed. Paxton has the right idea....
> Lol


I was in my spider man thong but figured I should cover up a tad.

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I was in my spider man thong but figured I should cover up a tad.


Tooooo much information.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> View attachment 172480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crazy clown didn’t know how to act in the country Mississippi



Your boy is getting big Tony!


----------



## Tclem

Tony said:


> Your boy is getting big Tony!


He is. Growing up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Great photo....Which one is Tony?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Me and my crew.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I was looking back through some threads and noticed this one needed a bump. And I've never posted in here. The wife hates her picture taken and would kill me if I posted her. Here are some of me and my first and only grandbaby Braxlee. Love that kid. Also Brax and my daughter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I think he's in good hands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Grandkid makes you look way younger. What model Deere are you in?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think that's the 7410.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg

My daughter doing ballroom dance this weekend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mr. Peet

bhatleberg said:


> My daughter doing ballroom dance this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 225159


First glance, though it was Katy Perry....


----------



## Mike Hill

bhatleberg said:


> My daughter doing ballroom dance this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 225159


That is so super cool!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

bhatleberg said:


> My daughter doing ballroom dance this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 225159


Seriously awesome photo, taken at just the right moment! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I finally got to meet @Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

I've never met either of you, but that picture says a lot about at least one of you!!!  

Glad to see some of you guys are able to meet! One of these years I really want to make it down there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> I've never met either of you, but that picture says a lot about at least one of you!!!
> 
> Glad to see some of you guys are able to meet! One of these years I really want to make it down there.


You should Tim, always a great time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> I've never met either of you, but that picture says a lot about at least one of you!!!
> 
> Glad to see some of you guys are able to meet! One of these years I really want to make it down there.


He stood on his toes just before i took the pic. Only the hat was in frame.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Swat....short white american tony....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Don Ratcliff said:


> I finally got to meet @Tony
> 
> View attachment 230624


Don, glad you squatted down so Tony was in the picture. Why did you also reverse the image?


----------



## DLJeffs

No, no, they just put their hats on backwards.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mr. Peet said:


> Don, glad you squatted down so Tony was in the picture. Why did you also reverse the image?


Selfy mode, reversed the image.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bhatleberg

Ballroom dance again

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

